# New Family Member, Pics to Come Soon.....



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey..... 

Tomorrow I'm headed to Spokane to pick up my new dog. Don't know the age, as she was dropped at the Humane Society at night, and they have no info on her. She is a Blue Heeler Mix. She's totally cool, visited a few times, and even took her out on a walk. She's totally awsome. She listens well, and knows several commands, and minds pretty good. But she is also a ball of very potent energy, lol. That's what I like about her, for my small house and yard, and only a couple blocks from the riverfront trail and not far from the boat launch, where people take their dogs on the large grass lawns and play ball and frisbee, etc. It will be awsome. She's such a doll too. Her name is Betty. I'm keeping it the same, as she responds to it well, and don't want to try and confuse her by changing it. But anyways, I'm so excited, and am looking forward to the 3 hour drive to get her tomorrow. It will be awsome.......


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's exciting!:welldone: Good luck, Lone!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww that's great,i hope she will be a great friend for you,
and look forward to pics of her.  
my sister adopted a rottweiller from a shelter,
there are so many dogs out there needing homes,
one less to be lonley. :welldone: you.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I'm excited for you! 

Can't wait to see the photos!

Will she be your only dog or have you already got a dog? "Ball of energy" dogs are great. My wee Bonnie was like that but she's getting older and now enjoys nothing better than a good sleep on my lap - still I wouldn't change her for the world!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh wow - no wonder you're excited! And good on you for getting her from the Humane Society - I wish more people would get rescued animals rather than buying from breeders - there are so many unwanted animals out there looking for loving homes.

Betty is a really cute name for a dog, and I hope she settles in quickly for you


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I just picked her up, and drove home. Was a long road trip, but well worth it. She's totally awsome. Will get some pics here shortly, gonna take her for a walk first, to see if she needs to go potty.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, it was a long ride, but she did very well. We stopped at 3 rest areas to stretch out the legs and go potty if needed. She loved it. Then we took a short walk here. It was great. Here's some pics of her......


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww...That's cute.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats,she is lovely,the colour of her fur is
fabulous.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

More pics.... Guess what she's interested in? lol...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you can't blame her,if my tank was that lovely
i'd be sat in front of it too.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

wow that is just about the most adorable dog i have ever seen. and i mean it.lol i see she likes the fishies!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Went for 2 longgggggg walks today, lol. This morning, to pass time away til the Humane Society opened at 11am to get her licensed, we did a short 3-4 mile walk on the trail by the river. Then after that, we went on a long one, lol. Probably around 12-14 miles, lol. 6-7 each way, lol. We went from the South end of town on the trail all the way to the Wenatchee River Bridge and back. Stopped along the way so she could get wet, lol. She loved it, but I'm not taking her off the leash, as she wants to bolt at most dogs that come by. And for people, she's awsome, unless they are running, then that herding instinct kicks in and wants to go for the heels. And she's one strong dog, lol. Can almost pull me, lol.

Here's more pics.....


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like she's having fun!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Update....

Today was my first day at work with her alone. MISTAKE, lol. I left her inside, and even though she is great when I'm here, she turned my house inside out, lol. She pooped and peed as well, lol. So tonight I had to spend more money and got her a training kennel. This is only til I get my fence up in the back yard, then she can stay out all day. I'll have a 50ft cable run about 6 feet up, and a lead with a roller on it so she can run the whole length of the yard. You can get these at Petco, and they are fairly cheap. Made of aircraft cable, so it's high strength too. Also need to get her a dog house too. Maybe my next bonus check, lol.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow! That's a lot to spend.:mrgreen:

Glad you're having a fun time with your dog.


----------



## jim21 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's really hard to train a dog working a 9-5 schedule. If it helps - the way we did it was to leave as late as possible in the mornings, putting the dog in a crate, coming home for lunch and letting the dog out then back in the crate, then coming home as early as possible in the evenings. Of course, this was much easier with 2 people, and over a short period of time we were able to leave earlier, not come home for lunch, come home later, until eventually we no longer need the crate. 

Looks like some of that mix may be shepherd. GREAT looking dog!

Hope this helps,
-jim


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

That was my plan. I only work 5 minutes away, and generally come home for lunch. So that's what my plan was.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww,i bet she missed you.
do you know any history about her ?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Nope, no history at all. All I can say is I can guess that she came from a good home and was probably just too much for them to handle. Especially the way she reacts to other dogs as well as fast objects like bikers and joggers. She's a real lover-girl. Loves hugging and kissing. If you are on your knees, she'll come up to you, and instead of jumping on you and scratching with the paws, she wraps her front legs around your waist or chest, and puts her chin on your shoulder like she wants you to hug her and run your hands up and down her head and back. She's awsome. Loves people, and especially kids. Down on the trail, she get's to interact with many things. For the first almost a full week, I've pretty much let her do what she wants, letting her get used to me, the house, the area, and the parks and trail. 

But now the training begins. It took 4 days, but I finally got her to stop going after my heels when I run. About 95% of the time now she'll run with me, and not go for my heels. But there's an occasional time where she swings around and goes after the heel. But it doesn't hurt, it's just her nature. It's what is bred into her. But it can be controlled. She also knows sit, up, good girl, bad girl, no, stay, come, and her name. She still has a long ways to go on heel. Also, when I take her to the park and say up, she jumps up on the park bench. But if I swing her around, and get some speed, when I say up, she leaps the bench without even touching the bench. And the benches have backs on them, they are not just flat seats. She completely goes over the bench. She's doing very well with this, and today was only her 2nd day of doing Up. Talk about a fast learner, lol. We also get a lot of exercise. Yesterday we ran 2.5 miles, then walked back. We also hit parts of the river beach on the way back, and I ran along the river, and she ran in the river, in a foot of water. Really giving her a good workout. And the funny part, I look much more tired than she does, lol.

But anyways, that's an update on her. I think she was from a good home, but was probably just too much energy for them to handle, or just didn't have the time. But now she's got a good home, and I'm really loving the time we spend together. She's a ball of energy, and is only getting better and better every day.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm glad she has found your home.  
glad she wasn't mistreated.
will you continue to let us know how she gets on. ?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She sounds like a great dog.

It's a shame her previous owners couldn't look after her, but really good that she's found a great home with you now.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

willow said:


> hi
> i'm glad she has found your home.
> glad she wasn't mistreated.
> will you continue to let us know how she gets on. ?


Yup, will keep you updated....


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

wolf thats easily the cutest dog ive EVER seen... EVER! shes beautiful!! and as was said before make sure you keep us updated and send along all the pics you take!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all..... 

Well, some bad news here. Betty is doing very well, but I may be bringing her back to Spokane after my vacation, which starts tomorrow. She is absolutely awsome in the home and with kids and some cats, but she still has the viciosness with other dogs. Don't know if her past was brought up to be ruthless with other dogs, but it's really stressing me out. Can't take her out on walks without her pulling me towards other dogs because she wants to shred them to pieces. Same in my yard as well. She does great til a dog walks by, then her focus is 100% on that dog. She's attacked a Beagle (luckily no blood was drawn and I knew the owner), and had a runin with 3 rotweilers. And I was stuck in the middle. Luckily the rotweilers seemed to just want to play and was no apparent threat to me, but she was. And she got me too, got a hold of 2 of the rottys and they ran with their tails between their legs. The 3rd never got too close, and left with the others. I tried to get Betty to the ground, since she seemed to be the threatening dog, and that's when she got me. Then there was the run-in with a German Shephard. He came up to the fence that surrounded his yard, and she leaped up on the 4ft fence and would have got him of I didn't jerk her completely off the fence. It's just been really stressful, and am looking for something else. I don't think I want another dog that the past is not known and was dropped in the drop box at night. And I really don't want to take her on my trip to Oregon either, as my mom has a mineature dochsund. The kennel is coming with me, and also the corkscrew thing you screw in the ground with the 15ft lead. She will be kept away from the dog, and will take her on walks there with my mom and dad, as the dochesund stays home. 

As for in the house, that's what makes it so hard to part with her. She is awsome with people, kids, and is just a doll, and completely listens to you. If you tell her to sit, she sits. She also knows stay, no, up, lay down, good girl, bad girl, and a few other commands. But the biggest thing, she tries to be a lap dog too, but is quite big for that, lol. She gets on your lap, puts her head on your shoulder, looks at you with her big brown eyes, and licks you on the face. She's the perfect house dog, but you can't keep them housed up, as they need lots of exercise. 

Well, enough with the venting, lol. I'll be looking for something else here. Gonna try to find something about the same in size, but as either a puppy, or a dog that's known to be good with other dogs, and the history is known. I may even look at getting 2 dogs for playmates while I'm at work.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi.
how sad that you have to make a decision like that.
i really feel for you,would the shelter you got her from not
help with training maybe,like maybe a Dog whisperer type
person or something ?
i will be thinking of you at this time,
and wish you well with whatever decision you come too,
always here for you,let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

The shelter is over a 3 hour drive away. They have given mea couple people that might be able to help, but with work and the distance, there's no way to take her.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Tough situation - that's a nice looking dog...it's too bad. Its good you were able to bond with the dog for a little. 

Hope everything works out.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i hope something works out,and someone can help you.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that. It's such a shame but when we do not know anything of their past, sometimes these things happen.

I hope it works out one way or another.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

If she is a young dog, she could still be trained not to pull and respect the master and other dogs. Only this requires time and patience. It may even be a lifelong journey. It can be done even without an instructor. 

You have to try to make her understand that she needs to obey at any time and in any situation. Is she spayed?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, she has been spayed. I got back from my parents house in Oregon with her, and even after 3 days, she still wanted to rip my moms dog apart, lol. I tried getting them together, but she won't respond to anything when another dog is around.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

She did pretty well for the first day. Because she seems to have had some obedience training in the past, we were able to go directly to having another dog around on the first day. They usually don't do that, but because they felt her training was further along than expected, it's a good thing.

She still tries to go after the other dogs, but it's not aggression they say. They showed me her posture when she did it, and they tell me it's due to fear. Even with another dog at a distance, she still has the fear. So that is what we are working on. She said it's pretty easy to correct the problem, just takes some time. I thought it was going to be expensive at 30.00/hr, what I didn't realize is that the class is only 1 hour long. And she said even if we are there longer, it's still just 1 hour. Next Monday is our next class, and I have a few things to work on with her over the week. 

After we work on this problem, and start getting things under control, I'm going to see what is needed in maybe getting her in on some agility training for competition. The gal seemed to think Betty's a good candidate for possible future competition. She said she can start on some training in the near future, but as for the jumping, doesn't recommend it until she's 1.5-2 yrs old. She said she's still too young to jump train, as her joints are not fully developed yet, and if started too early, she will have arthritis problems much sooner than most dogs. But the running and obsticle coarse are ok, as they don't have any jumping, just tube running, running around cones, etc. 

The other option we have is when we get her comfortable with other dogs, can start the advanced obedience and competition obedience. Not sure what direction to take, any ideas? 

As for the trainer, she's been doing this for well over 30 years, and holds several championships, and also has 2 new dogs she uses for training, and one already holds one Obedience Title. That's the Sheltie. Her border collie is a bit younger, but she hopes to start the competition training in the near future. But both dogs are excellent training dogs. They do very well with other dogs, and are awsome. I had a blast at todays class.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you're working something out.

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm so glad things have turned around for you
and Betty.
i hope you continue to have progress.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

If things go well, I may start another training when she's a year and a half or 2 yrs old. It's K9 Flyball. But the trainer doesn't recommend it because of the jumping til at least a year and a half due to the leg joints not being fully developed til then. But check it out and let me know what you think.....

http://www.flyballdogs.com/onlinek9/pages/about flyball.html

This one is close to me, it's over in the Seattle area....
http://www.green-bean.com/pugethounds/AboutFlyball.htm

And here's a video.....
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1224264512


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I was so happy to find out you've started obedience classes with your lovely dog! She will make progress with time! 

As to what obedience direction to take - I guess it should be the dog herself who should suggest some ideas - just watch her during the class. I am not sure I know the difference between advanced obedience and competition obedience. We have other terms here. To me competition level is already advanced... 

As to the price - yes it is expensive, but watching your dog changing and developing, getting mutual understanding - is a great satisfaction, worth every penny. We attend regular obedience classes in a large group. The class lasts for more that two hours. It is not very expensive here, but not so many people can afford to train their dogs either.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

great that u are trying to correct the problem she looks a lovelly dog and im sure over time, u will both over come the previous mishaps  

she will have to learn that u wont let anything happen to her and she is now safe, then she will feel asthough she doesnt have to protect herself!

i had a rescued dog and he was the same but with love and guidence he turned out to be the most wonderful loyal dog ever, he passed away last year but we know he had a brilliant life toward the end  

anyway i hope she does well in whichever sport you choose for her keep us posted please


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Class #2 was good. She's learning alot, but still is quite fearful of other dogs. The trainer said it's going to take a little while, but she will get over it. I hope so.Told her if possible, I'd like to get a 2nd dog. Wanted to see what her reaction was. She said there'll be absolutely no problems with getting another dog. I thought I'd get a lecture that I shouldn't, lol. When she asked, I told her I was looking at getting an Australian Shephard if I did get another dog, and have 2 dogs that could possibly be competition dogs. She said it's doable.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's more pics....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

She's cute.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's lovely! :angel:


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

She looks quite a personality!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

This is her personality, lol.....


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't give a d... :lol: go ahead, try teach me something! :lol:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Class #4:
Today was Betty's next class. She's progressing pretty well. In fact, the trainer was able to bring her dog on the same side of the fence as Betty, and we walked both dogs within 3 feet of each other. She got to where she was pretty comfortable with it. Then we changed it a bit where instead of going the same direction, we would go in opposite directions. She did get pretty stressed as her dog approached. Wasn't too bad when we were in the middle, but the other direction when the dogs were in the middle, that's where she was the most stressed, and was hard to control. But overall, she was much better than previous weeks, and the trainer had a lot of good things to say about it.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

fantastic progress,and she is lookin as cute as
she always does.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear she's coming along so well, that's really good news.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Wolf!
Betty is absolutely adorable. My sister had a couple of Blue Heelers and they are great dogs...loads of energy and very intense. I'm glad things are starting to work out. She's beautiful. 

I've got a Queensland mix we adopted from the SPCA. She's similar in body type but is white with just a hint of blue and red mottling. She is an absolute sweetheart and loves everybody and everything...even our Russian Blue cat, Clyde. They've become buddies and take turns chasing eachother throughout the house.

Anyway keep up the good work with Betty.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am so happy to hear the good news about Betty! She looks adorable and intelligent, and sounds like she is in really good hands!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, Betty does have her ups and downs, but I think we've made the turning point. She's beginning to feel more confident in herself on our walks. This is helping with her fear aggression problem. Hopefully instead of increasing, it will now start to decrease, and hopefully decrease to zero, as I would love to have her in competitions.

Todays walk started on a more anxious note, she really wanted to get out there, lol. And she was hard to control, as she was pulling. But I started on the Stop and Go drills, where whenever she started to move ahead, I would Stop. She didn't like that, lol. She wanted to Go, lol. But after a short while, she still would pull some, but was more managable.

Then we got down to the trail, and there were a lot of dogs there, lol. More than I expected, lol. But that was a good thing, as I was able to try and work with her fear aggression problem. Then we got to the area that has a lot of trees. I began working on her handling, circling trees, etc. I kept moving and turning, forcing her to keep her eyes on me, and if she didn't, she would get a pinch from her prong collar. We worked on that at a walk for about 20 minutes, then upped it to a faster walk for another 30 minutes, then a jog for 15-20 minutes when I was ready to fall over myself, lol. She did very well, and is now beginning to watch me more, rather than her wanting to lead.

Then the walk home was awsome. She heeled perfectly for 30 minutes. She walked about 1 step behind me, and when I stopped, she sat at my heel. She's never done this before. She did try to pull in front of me a couple times along the way, but I gave a small snap of the leash to get her attention. It wasn't enough for the prong collar to pinch her, just enough that the sound of the chain links tightening slowed her back down. But overall, it was near perfect.

Well, tomorrow is Betty's next class. Will give you an update on how that goes. Hopefully it's even better than last week, even though last week she did Awsome. Will keep you posted.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Got new pics of Betty. Here she is.....


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks really happy!

I'm glad you've managed to work things out and to keep her. Hope she continues to do well in her classes.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Awww...She's pretty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Class #5
Well, Betty's class went pretty good today. The trainer wanted to give her dog a break today, so we worked more on commands, and left her dog inside today. She did very well.

I also got some information from her on AKC Rally as well. We are going to begin some of her training now, as we work on her socialization. On days of bad weather, we will work in her garage on the Rally training, and on good days, dog socialization outside. She's pretty confident we can beat this fear aggression, and she feels Betty will be Outstanding at Rally, and even Obedience. Then, once this is done, she feels we could even go on to Agility, and maybe Utility. Will see what the future holds.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

more great news,it's fantastic,
i'm so pleased she is doing well,it goes to show that with the
love and attention anything is possible.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

30 min heeling - that's fantastic! My spoiled dalmatian lady is not capable of such heroic deeds! Sounds like you have a very competent instructor. And the progress is quite fast, indeed. 

Betty also looks like she knows what she's doing in that car! :lol:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirta said:


> 30 min heeling - that's fantastic! My spoiled dalmatian lady is not capable of such heroic deeds! Sounds like you have a very competent instructor. And the progress is quite fast, indeed.
> 
> Betty also looks like she knows what she's doing in that car! :lol:


It just takes a little practice, and wearing them out, lol. I guarantee you that if you take your dalmation out, and really tire her out, she will heel perfectly for as long as you want. That's what I did, from the entire walk, along with the tree exercise, using the trees as a maze and not allowing the dog to know where you are going to turn next, it will tire them out. Start at a walk, then a jog, then a run. I'm trying for 30 minutes each, but I can't quite do it myself yet with my ankle. But as I get better, the times will get longer, lol. Once you tire the dog out, they will heel as long as you want, lol. A tired dog isn't an excited or aggressive dog. They'd rather follow.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Mirta said:
> 
> 
> > 30 min heeling - that's fantastic! My spoiled dalmatian lady is not capable of such heroic deeds! Sounds like you have a very competent instructor. And the progress is quite fast, indeed.
> ...


This is true, but only to a point. We had 2 dogs, both the same breed (Yorkshire Terrier) called Toto (RIP) and Bonnie. They were the same age and were trained exactly the same way. In a fortnight Toto was 100% toilet trained. Bonnie took almost a year. At a very young age Toto would sit, come, lie down, heel etc (all the basic commands). Now, at age 10, I am lucky if Bonnie will even come inside when I tell her. Often I can call on her until I'm blue in the face and she just has no interest in doing anything other than what she pleases. I admit that I spoil her a bit, but I spoiled Toto as well. They were treated, and trained equally. Bonnie just has her own ideas it seems.

Anyway, I'm glad to hear you're making such progress with Betty. Hopefull she will do well in the agility. Toto used to do mini agility and he absolutely loved it! Dogs (for the most part) seem to really enjoy the exercise of agility and get very excited over it!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Another thing also is that the training should never end. If you become lax in the training, then they pick up on that right away. If you give them an inch, they will take a mile. Especially the smarter dogs like blue heelers, border collies, german shephards, and most terriers, and others as well. They will take a mile and then some, if allowed.

As for Betty, here's some of the commands she knows..... And to think that this is just a small list compared to what she has to learn for AKC Rally and AKC Obedience.

Sit - Voice and hand command
Down - Voice and hand command
Stay - Voice and hand command
Come - Voice and learning hand command
Good Dog
Bad Dog
Potty
Up - Voice only
Jump - Voice only
Let's Go
no - Voice and hand command
ah-ah (Goes with no)
Betty - Her name of course
In the house (She goes in her training kennel)
Out of the house (She comes out of her training kennel)
Go for Walk (To go for a walk)
ball
toy
Get the ball - Brings the ball.
Where's the ball - Goes and touches the ball with nose then returns with no ball.
Get the toy - Brings the ball.
Where's the toy - Goes and touches the toy with nose then returns with no toy.

Words she's currently learning...
Out
Heel - Learning Voice and Hand Command
Watch me - Learning Voice and Hand Command


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I do agree with Falina that a dog's personality is very important in training. But it is also true that a tired dog is an obedient dog! :lol: It is tough to tire a dal out though! The tree exercise is perfect! I'll try it as soon as the ice melts :wink: .

I also make her follow my bicycle when the weather permits. She can trot non-stop for more than ten km! Then she becomes 'a good girl'. But she is perfectly obedient when we work with our instructor at the ground. As to the situation when we just go for a walk, she chooses some other behavior style. For example she would look around for company, or other interesting stuff as I say 'heel' or 'sit' as if thinking that I am distracting her from fun. After checking around she would still come and sit down by my side.

Thank you for the commands list! Once I asked people at a different forum to write some commands in English just out of pure curiosity. But they refused. It is interesting for me to learn what words you use! I also wanted my dog to 'learn languages' but my instructor said that it would be a distraction for the dog, and a command should be given in one language. Well, it may be true for a police dog. My sly dal understands any lg when it is good for her and pretends to misinterpret if she sees no reason in my command! e.g. she categorically refuses to lie down on the cold or muddy ground! 8) I do carry a mat for her to the classes. And then the German Shepherds' owners get to talk about the 'spoiled dals' who need couches and cigars!


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh I just forgot to mention that I am impressed by Betty's vocabulary stock and abilities! You have been really busy  !


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's another site that has a list of many of the Universal Commands, along with their Hand Commands. 

http://www.bordercollierescue.org/breed_advice/Content/UniCommands.html

As for tiring out the dog, you should see the Blue Heeler as well. They just keep going and going. It's really hard tiring them out. And the easiest way to do that is through exercise, not only physical, but mentally. That's where the tree exercise comes in handy. I know Betty could do 10k no problem, and still have more left over, lol. Where the tree exercise comes in handy is they have to have 100% concentration in you as well. Start with the walk, then go to a slow jog, then a slow run, then back to a walk to cool off. I generally like 20-30 minutes each. And just keep turning, don't let the dog get used to a routine. That tires Betty out, lol. Then she's calm and obedient, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for the site, it was very educational. We do have some differences with gestures here. 

Mental exercise would be quite useful for my dog :lol: . How do you actually do the tree exercise - with or without the leash? When mine is off the leash she would deviate, not always following me. 

Would be also nice to know about the Blue Heelers. I honestly haven't heard about this breed before. I understand it is some kind of a shepherd, hence the intelligence. Is it an American breed?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

As for the tree exercise, has to be done on-leash unless the dog is very controllable. As for the Blue Heeler, another name they go by is Australian Cattle Dogs. They are I believe a cross between the Australian Shepherd and the Dingo. Will need to check up on it myself to make sure.

Here's a little on them....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Cattle_Dog


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

If there's Dingo blood that could be the reason for apprehensive behaviour with dogs. 

They probably do not have many ACDs in Europe, otherwise I would know about them. I have always thought that Australian shepherds were hairy - apparently that's a separate breed. It is thrilling that there's a breed mixed with Dingo. Dingo had been a domesticated dog in the far past and then somehow it was alienated from man. I wonder what could be the reason for that :? 

I tried the tree exercise without the leash first. She would follow only for some time then she lost me. I have found a place where the trees grow in lines. It is a lot of fun and I find it very useful. Only I get tired much faster than she does! Owning a Dal one has to be in a very good physical shape.

thank you again for the info! Are more pics coming soon?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> They probably do not have many ACDs in Europe, otherwise I would know about them.


We have them, just not many of them.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, the Australian Shepherds are hairy. Here's a little on the Australian Shepherd....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Shepherd


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

We have just had an international dog show here, in Riga and they say there were actually some Blue Heelers there as well. I'll try to get some pics to let you know how they look here.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's another site for you to check out. There's tons of free videos and articles for dog training, animal behaviour, etc. And it's all free.

http://abrionline.org


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's some more good videos. Check out all the videos in this site. You will enjoy them.....

http://www.dogstardaily.com/video/flicker-thief


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

What a treasure! Thanks a lot :lol: !


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, and I'll be looking for more too. I keep findingsome good stuff.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving....

Class #6 (Last Monday):

Well, Betty's officially started her Rally-O training. It's going to be a lot of work, but a lot of fun as well. We got 3 things to work on this week, but with Thanksgiving, it won't be a lot of training, lol. But that's ok, that's what Holidays do, right? lol.

Here's the first items we are working on....
Heel Back - This is where the dog is sitting in front of you, and when you give the command, you step back with your left leg, bringing your dog around your left side, then stepping back forward with your left leg, with your dog at your side, then Sit.

Get Around - This is where the dog is in front of you again, but this time you step back with your right foot, bringing the dog around your right leg, passing the leash from your right hand to the left behind your back, then stepping back forward with the right leg, bringing the dog up to your left side, and Sit.

Right Turn - This is where your dog is sitting at your left side, and you turn your body 90 degrees to the right, and your dog get's up, get's back to your left side, then Sit.

Heel and Sit - This is where your dog walks at your left side, and when you stop, the dog stops and Sit's. When you step forward, the dog walks with you and as soon as you stop again, the dog Sit's at your side again.

Lot's of fun, lol. Her hardest thing is Heel and Sit, lol. She keeps wanting to walk forward when I stop. Will need to break her of this, LOL.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun.
happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving, indeed!  

Sounds like what we also do at classes. We often do Heel and Sit. I have trained her to perform it flawlessly, but she hated it at first! 

But we do not have Heel Back and Get Around. I guess this is because we do not normally have a dog sitting in front of us (Am I getting it right - is the dog facing the owner at that?), it is only in the so-called 'complex' that the dog is sitting in front, facing the owner, but then the distance between them can be quite big. 

I'll have to try these things to make our routine more interesting. We also do Right Turn and Left Turn, and Turn Around, also in motion and sometimes without the leash. They actually do need such trainings - they are so intelligent  !


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, it starts with the dog in front of you, facing you.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, Betty has school today, will see how she does. Was going to train near the 4 white poodles that she really fears, but with the snow, the trainer doesn't want to come. So we will be training in her garage again. 

As for yesterday, we went out on a walk with another friend that just got a new dog. So we worked with them today, and got really good results. Still can't let them go together yet, but she's getting used to the other dog. They were within 2 feet of each other and Betty was just laying down with her tongue out, just acting calm as I was petting her. She's never done that before with another dog so close.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news. Hope she continues to do so well and in tme she might not have any issues with other dogs at all.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

What is the other dog's breed? I think Betty is getting more sociable after all that schooling! :lol: It also depends on the age of her new friend. She will probably accept a younger dog faster.

But we skipped the class yesterday because of the unfriendly weather. We do not have a garage large enough for the class. Last year we went to all the classes even in heavy snowfall. But my dog is very reluctant to lie down onto the cold ground so I think I shouldn't give her a chance to be disobedient. :lol:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

The other dog is a chiwawa mix. She's pretty obedient as well, considering he just got her.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, todays class went very well. We went over the first 21 items of the 31 total items in Rally-O. She's still a little sloppy on her heel and sit, but getting better. Once we get the commands down, we will start fine-tuning. And as for her Wait and Stay commands, she does perfect. As well as Come. She also Sit's and Down's at a distance. But if there's any distractions, forget it, lol.

As for the walk today afterwards with my friends dog, ouch, lol. She was 10 times worse than she's been, and really wanted at his dog. I wish Cesar was here, lol, would put her dog in with all his pits, lol. I'm not sure a dog here and a dog there is going to help much, she needs real socialization with lots of dogs. Any input on this? 

I used the Gentle Leader today, as the friend wanted something that would close her mouth if she lunged, as his dog is really small. Normally I use a prong collar when I have her in training.

Well, todays class went very well. We went over the first 21 items of the 31 total items in Rally-O. She's still a little sloppy on her heel and sit, but getting better. Once we get the commands down, we will start fine-tuning. And as for her Wait and Stay commands, she does perfect. As well as Come. She also Sit's and Down's at a distance. But if there's any distractions, forget it, lol.

As for the walk today afterwards with my friends dog, ouch, lol. She was 10 times worse than she's been, and really wanted at his dog. I wish Cesar was here, lol, would put her dog in with all his pits, lol. I'm not sure a dog here and a dog there is going to help much, she needs real socialization with lots of dogs. Any input on this? 

I used the Gentle Leader today, as the friend wanted something that would close her mouth if she lunged, as his dog is really small. Normally I use a prong collar when I have her in training.

Here's what we get to work on now....

*May be used multiple times on a course.

1. START – Indicates the beginning of the course.
2.FINISH – Indicates the end of the course - timing stops.
3. HALT – Sit. While heeling, the handler halts and the dog comes to a sit in heel position. The team then moves forward toward the next exercise sign (station), with the dog in heel position. (Stationary exercise)
4. HALT – Sit – Down. While heeling, the handler halts and the dog comes to a sit. The handler then commands the dog to down, followed by the command to heel forward from the down position. (Stationary exercise)
5. * Right Turn. Performed as a 90º turn to the right, as in traditional obedience.
6. * Left Turn. Performed as a 90º turn to the left, as in traditional obedience.
7. *About Turn – Right. While heeling, the team makes a 180º about turn to the handler’s right.
8. * About “U” Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 180º about turn to the handler’s left.
9. * 270° Right Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 270º turn to the handler’s right. 270° turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign.
10. * 270° Left Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 270º turn to the handler’s left. 270º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign.
11. 360° Right Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 360º turn to the handler’s right. 360º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign.
12. 360° Left Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 360º turn to the handler’s left. 360º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign.
13. Call Front – Finish Right - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s right, around behind the handler and to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)
14. Call Front – Finish Left - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s left and moving to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)
15. Call Front – Finish Right - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the right, where the dog must return to heel position by moving around the right side of the handler. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward with the handler. (Stationary exercise)
16. Call Front – Finish Left - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the left, where the dog must move to the handler’s left and sit in heel position. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)
17. * Slow Pace. Dog and handler must slow down noticeably. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class.
18. * Fast Pace. Dog and handler must speed up noticeably. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class.
19. * Normal Pace. Dog and handler must move forward, walking briskly and naturally.
20. Moving Side Step Right. While heeling, the handler takes one step diagonally to the right and continues moving forward along the newly established line. The dog maintains heel position. The exercise may be performed just past the exercise sign.
21. Spiral Right – Dog Outside. This exercise requires three pylons or posts placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. Spiral Right indicates the handler must turn to the right when moving around each pylon or post. The first pass is going around all 3 pylons, then the 2nd pass you go around only 2 pylons, and the final pass you just go around 1 pylon.
22. Spiral Left – Dog Inside. This exercise requires three pylons or posts placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. Spiral Left indicates that the handler must turn to the left when moving around each pylon or post. This places the dog on the inside of the turns. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first pylon or post where the spiral is started. The first pass is going around all 3 pylons, then the 2nd pass you go around only 2 pylons, and the final pass you just go around 1 pylon.
23. Straight Figure 8 Weave Twice. This exercise requires four obstacles (pylons, posts or people) placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first obstacle where the exercise is started. Entry into the weaving pattern is with the first obstacle at the dog/handler’s left side.
24. Serpentine Weave Once. This exercise requires four obstacles (pylons, posts or people) placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first obstacle where the exercise is started. Entry into the weaving pattern is with the first obstacle at the dog/handler’s left side. It should be noted that in this exercise, the team does not weave back through the obstacles as they do in the Straight Figure 8.
25. HALT – 1, 2, 3 Steps Forward. The team halts with the dog sitting in heel position to begin the exercise. The handler takes one step forward, with the dog maintaining heel position, and halts. The dog sits when the handler halts. This is followed by two steps forward - halt, and three steps forward - halt, with the dog heeling each time the handler moves forward, and sitting each time the handler halts. (Stationary exercise)
26. Call Front – 1, 2, 3 Steps Backward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. With the dog in the front position, the handler takes one step backward and halts. The dog moves with the handler and sits in the front position as the handler halts. This is followed by the handler taking two steps backward and a halt, and three steps backward and a halt. Each time, the dog moves with the handler to the front position and sits as the handler halts. The handler then commands the dog to resume heel position as the team moves forward toward the next station. (Stationary exercise)
27. Moving Down. While moving with the dog in heel position, the handler commands the dog to drop to a down position, as the handler pauses next to the dog. Once the dog is completely in the down position, the handler moves forward commanding the dog to heel from the down position. (Stationary exercise)
28. HALT – Fast Forward From Sit. With the dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to heel and immediately moves forward at a fast pace. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class. (Stationary exercise)
29. Left About Turn. While moving with the dog in heel position, the handler makes an about turn to the left, while at the same time, the dog must move around the handler to the right and to heel position. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler.
30. HALT – Walk Around Dog. With the dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to stay, then proceeds to walk around the dog to the left, returning to heel position. The handler must pause in heel position before moving forward to the next station. (Stationary exercise)
31. HALT – Down – Walk Around Dog. With dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to down and stay, then proceeds to walk around the dog to the left, returning to heel position. The handler must pause in heel position before moving forward to the next station.The dog heels forward from the down position. (Stationary exercise)


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> As for the walk today afterwards with my friends dog, ouch, lol. She was 10 times worse than she's been, and really wanted at his dog. I wish Cesar was here, lol, would put her dog in with all his pits, lol. I'm not sure a dog here and a dog there is going to help much, she needs real socialization with lots of dogs. Any input on this?


Do you maybe have a friend that lives closeby with a dog that you could arrange to regularly accompany, with Betty, on their walks? 

I'm guessing if you did have, you'd have done this by now but I can't think of anything else I'm afraid. Unless you have a local boarding kennels and you would be willing to ask the owner/carer if they would mind you accompanying them while they walk the dogs. Bit of a long shot, but worth mentioning maybe.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, not much around here, lol. A friend of mine is bringing his dog over a couple days a week, so hopefully we can get somewhere.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our 'Dog' School' is full of pooches - some of them are scared and can be self-protective and even aggressive. But with time they realise that it is much safer to be nice to everyone in the noble company. Last Sunday we all had to pet an 8-month old Dachshund who would show aggression to people, actually biting. He was much better when he was leaving the class and he didn't bite anyone that day. They are smart people, those Dachshunds. But once I had one who would attack Dobermans like a bullet and hang on their ears. Nobody could tear him away! :evil: Then people laughed at me when I used a muzzle strip on him :twisted: . They understood everything when I took it off straight away :twisted: ! Back then I had no info about dogs' schools and the rascal kept on biting cats on their stomachs so that the poor creatures couldn't even protect themselves, and devouring sparrows being led on a short leash! That was a creature from hell! He bit my husband in bed on the ear trying to keep me to himself! I think no school would improve his behaviour, really.

But I do not believe Betty is like that at all. After all, she is not a spoiled Dachshund, but a respectable Heeler! Besides, she is a girl, and everyone knows that girls do better at school :wink: She does need a bigger company of some pits, Rhottweilers and German Shepherds :lol: !


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Hah.... Girls better in school? lol. She's learning Rally faster than I am, lol. I also did some looking around, and sent her pics to an ACD Rescue, and they told me that she wasn't a Heeler/Aus. Sheph. mix but a purebreed ACD (Australian Cattle Dog). I also sent another email on her temperment, and see if they can steer me in the direction I need to go, as they deal with just ACD's and not multiple breeds. Would probably get better info from them.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I was just kidding about girls at school, of course. However, dogs-girls seem to be calmer and more obedient anyway around here. Their aggression mainly is directed on competing girls who are trying to dominate. For that they have a reputation being more fierce than male dogs in a fight.

Luckily, my own puppy shows only some uneasiness when being around someone scary, hairy or aggressive  . She has a potential, though, this is what our instructor says.

Her own dog, however, is a real witch. She can't be stopped if she decides to charge. She is a Malinois, or whatever they spell it. It's a Belgian Shepherd. She's very protective. The instructor taught her to be decent with dogs, but as she went through a guard dog course, she may be nasty towards people.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

There is one more question I wanted to ask you about dog training. 

Do you practice the kind of training when a dog attacks a person ('criminal') in America? I thought it might not be altogether legal. They do it here and the question of legality of this training is often raised. 

Today we observed this training. The instructor was teasing the huge dogs to provoke their aggression. I thought it may affect a dog's psyche. 

I think it is perfectly alright for police dogs, but an average one is a big question. :? What do you think? What about Europe, guys?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I believe that training is only done by law enforcement and the military. There may also be private entities that do it for guard dogs, but for the average person, if your dog attacks another person, it's not a good thing, even a criminal.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not think they train them to attack somebody. They do it mostly for protection. But a dog trained like this could be dangerous and could attack under certain circumstances. Also I think the training does affect a dog negatively. Here it is done privately and nobody seems to control it in any way. The instructors are good and they are doing their job. But it feels like it shouldn't be available to anyone who wants it. That's only a suggestion. I may be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's new pics of Betty with her early Christmas gift. 
The first few pics are just the vest. The last couple that are thicker are with the saddlebags installed.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Betty looks good! :thumbsup: What is the function of the vest? The bags are quite logical and practical! :wink:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

The vest is just for looks, lol. And it has the In Training patch, telling others that she is in training. It also has velcro on the top, which is what holds the saddlebags in place and there's a snap on the bottom of each side to also hold it in place. Most of the time we'll only be using the vest alone, but in the summer, she can carry her own water bottles in the saddlebags, lol


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

O-o-o - for looks! :wink: That's cool! The blue becomes her. It is also practical. Everyone sees the 'status' of the dog. I love the saddle bags. I wish my dog had sth like this. I will have to ask around for it.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi!

My dog - the spotted one had a visitor the other day. That's her best friend - Great Dane Dana. She's big and gentle. They get along very well and they know each other for a couple of years. We also go to trainings together.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

aww she is gourgeous it nice to see dogs from shelters being taken on. i work at a dog shelter and i love tp see their tranformation and how they still have unconditional love even though some idiot has hurt them :x . Good luck with her  SHe is absoulutly gourgeous do you know what she is crossed with? because she has those cat like paws, alot of dogs have those paws especially terriers. hehe sorry :lol: hehe its nice to know that other people allow dogs on beds as it goes in our house lol. mirta your dogs are beautiful as well


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

She's an ACD (Australian Cattle Dog).


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Dogs rule. I think if I was forced to have just a single pet, it would be a dog. Just bought Momma a Boston Terrier pup for Christmas, a little 7 week old female. Her name is Hannah. I like names that I can spell forward or backward and you folks would know the difference. lol


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

herefishy said:


> Dogs rule. I think if I was forced to have just a single pet, it would be a dog. Just bought Momma a Boston Terrier pup for Christmas, a little 7 week old female. Her name is Hannah. I like names that I can spell forward or backward and you folks would know the difference. lol


LOL, cool. Yup, dog's do rule. Here's 2 good sayings....
"The dog represents all that is best in man."
"Our perfect companions never have fewer than four feet."


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hehe yea i read she was a australian cattle dog i just thought you said she was a cross with one. dogs are the best, they never let you down


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

She was listed as Blue Heeler and Australian Shepherd, but I sent pics to a Cattle Dog Rescue to see what they thought, and they told me they are almost 100% positive that she's a purebreed ACD.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

oh ok well she is stunning anyway


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a few new pics of Betty in the snow. She loves the snow, and always has to have snow on her nose. If it melts or falls off, she scoops more on and runs til it falls off, then gets more, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Gorgeous snow! And Betty as gorgeous as ever. 

We don't have snow yet - just some thin layer which melts and turn into slush in some places. We have always had snow around this time, but not this year. My dog likes to sniff the snow trying to find out what's underneath.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, had class with Betty today. It went great. We went over more Rally stuff, and worked on her Heeling. She's doing much, much better. We also added another command to her list, Place. The trainer has a small square stand that she uses and has the dog sit on the stand when the command Place is said. Eventually we would like to get Betty to Place from a distance, right now it's with us next to the stand. The trainers Border Collie has a spot in her yard that she goes when the trainer says Place, then when the trainer points at a particular jump, the Border Collie will make the jump and come back to Heel position. She did that when she gave me the demo of Rally a couple months ago. We would like to get Betty to that point as well, and she's definitely picking it up very quickly.

As for her fear issues, we've stopped working on that for a bit. It's just too cold out, and too snowy and icy. We are going to wait til it warms up a little and the sidewalks melt, then we will start back with the other dogs. It's just so slick out right now, even my morning walks are a little dangerous, and I've fallen a couple times.

Another command we've added to her list is Crawl. We introduced that one to her last week. And she's doing it pretty well, just not from a distance yet. Will take a little time.

I also went to Dogwise.com today and checked them out. Found out they are only about a half mile away, or a little further. Talk about awsome. So many books and videos, lol. I bought Really Reliable Recall as well as The Language of Dogs. My next purchase is going to be Am I Safe? And there's so many others I want too, lol. But I think those 3 are my main ones I wanted.

As for the walks, Betty is starting to get a little better. Not a lot, but a little. It's starting to show. As long as I keep her on a loose leash, whenever we go by the other dogs, she just goes behind me and over to my right side so I'm in the middle, and she's fine. Occasionally they will get to her and she will lunge once or twice, but for the most part, she's doing better. But really has that fear, and don't like other dogs coming towards her at all. Hopefully we can beat this.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am glad to hear all the good stuff about Betty! We also go to classes and fight with cold weather. They are actually predicting a storm for the weekend when we are having a class. 

I also teach my dog Place, but she does it from a distance. First she has to lie down by a bag which is placed at her left front paw. She is given the command Place which means she has to lie by that bag. We started by placing goodies on the bag for her. Then I move on to the center of the ring and face her. I may actually walk around and ignore her - she has to stay there. Then I call her to come up and sit down by the left foot. At the beginning, at this stage we placed treats on the bag and the dog saw it. Then the command Place follows and the dogs goes up to the bag, looks for treats - :wink: - which I no longer put there, and finally lies down with the bag at her left paw. Only then she might receive that treat. She actually lies down faster now, as she realised that no treats awaits her on the bag and it is for lying down by the bag that she receives that treat. 

I think Betty might have been frightened by some dogs when she was a puppy, that's why her reaction is so categoric. I do think it will change, though. I believe girls are flexible.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's Betty's current list......

Sit - Voice and hand command 
Down - Voice and hand command 
Stay - Voice and hand command 
Come - Voice and hand command 
Good Dog 
Bad Dog 
Potty 
Up - Voice only 
Jump - Voice only 
Let's Go 
no - Voice and hand command 
ah-ah (Goes with no) 
Betty - Her name of course 
In the house (She goes in her training kennel) 
Out of the house (She comes out of her training kennel) 
Go for Walk (To go for a walk) 
ball 
toy 
Get the ball - Brings the ball. 
Where's the ball - Goes and touches the ball with nose then returns with no ball. 
Get the toy - Brings the toy. 
Where's the toy - Goes and touches the toy with nose then returns with no toy. 

Words she's currently learning... 
Out
Crawl
Place
Heel - Learning Voice and Hand Command 
Watch me - Learning Voice and Hand Command

Rally things she does.... These are done on leash, and some she will do well off leash as well. Still sloppy on some of the things, we are now in the phase of tweaking everything in. Hoping we can get her in the Dog Show here locally, for Rally-O Novice, in September.

*May be used multiple times on a course. 

1. START – Indicates the beginning of the course. 
2.FINISH – Indicates the end of the course - timing stops. 
3. HALT – Sit. While heeling, the handler halts and the dog comes to a sit in heel position. The team then moves forward toward the next exercise sign (station), with the dog in heel position. (Stationary exercise) 
4. HALT – Sit – Down. While heeling, the handler halts and the dog comes to a sit. The handler then commands the dog to down, followed by the command to heel forward from the down position. (Stationary exercise) 
5. * Right Turn. Performed as a 90º turn to the right, as in traditional obedience. 
6. * Left Turn. Performed as a 90º turn to the left, as in traditional obedience. 
7. *About Turn – Right. While heeling, the team makes a 180º about turn to the handler’s right. 
8. * About “U” Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 180º about turn to the handler’s left. 
9. * 270° Right Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 270º turn to the handler’s right. 270° turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign. 
10. * 270° Left Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 270º turn to the handler’s left. 270º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign. 
11. 360° Right Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 360º turn to the handler’s right. 360º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign. 
12. 360° Left Turn. While heeling, the team makes a 360º turn to the handler’s left. 360º turns are performed as a tight circle, but not around the exercise sign. 
13. Call Front – Finish Right - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s right, around behind the handler and to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise) 
14. Call Front – Finish Left - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s left and moving to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise) 
15. Call Front – Finish Right - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the right, where the dog must return to heel position by moving around the right side of the handler. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward with the handler. (Stationary exercise) 
16. Call Front – Finish Left - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the left, where the dog must move to the handler’s left and sit in heel position. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise) 
17. * Slow Pace. Dog and handler must slow down noticeably. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class. 
18. * Fast Pace. Dog and handler must speed up noticeably. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class. 
19. * Normal Pace. Dog and handler must move forward, walking briskly and naturally. 
20. Moving Side Step Right. While heeling, the handler takes one step diagonally to the right and continues moving forward along the newly established line. The dog maintains heel position. The exercise may be performed just past the exercise sign. 
21. Spiral Right – Dog Outside. This exercise requires three pylons or posts placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. Spiral Right indicates the handler must turn to the right when moving around each pylon or post. The first pass is going around all 3 pylons, then the 2nd pass you go around only 2 pylons, and the final pass you just go around 1 pylon. 
22. Spiral Left – Dog Inside. This exercise requires three pylons or posts placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. Spiral Left indicates that the handler must turn to the left when moving around each pylon or post. This places the dog on the inside of the turns. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first pylon or post where the spiral is started. The first pass is going around all 3 pylons, then the 2nd pass you go around only 2 pylons, and the final pass you just go around 1 pylon. 
23. Straight Figure 8 Weave Twice. This exercise requires four obstacles (pylons, posts or people) placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first obstacle where the exercise is started. Entry into the weaving pattern is with the first obstacle at the dog/handler’s left side. 
24. Serpentine Weave Once. This exercise requires four obstacles (pylons, posts or people) placed in a straight line with spaces between them of approximately 6 - 8 feet. The exercise sign is placed near or on the first obstacle where the exercise is started. Entry into the weaving pattern is with the first obstacle at the dog/handler’s left side. It should be noted that in this exercise, the team does not weave back through the obstacles as they do in the Straight Figure 8. 
25. HALT – 1, 2, 3 Steps Forward. The team halts with the dog sitting in heel position to begin the exercise. The handler takes one step forward, with the dog maintaining heel position, and halts. The dog sits when the handler halts. This is followed by two steps forward - halt, and three steps forward - halt, with the dog heeling each time the handler moves forward, and sitting each time the handler halts. (Stationary exercise) 
26. Call Front – 1, 2, 3 Steps Backward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. With the dog in the front position, the handler takes one step backward and halts. The dog moves with the handler and sits in the front position as the handler halts. This is followed by the handler taking two steps backward and a halt, and three steps backward and a halt. Each time, the dog moves with the handler to the front position and sits as the handler halts. The handler then commands the dog to resume heel position as the team moves forward toward the next station. (Stationary exercise) 
27. Moving Down. While moving with the dog in heel position, the handler commands the dog to drop to a down position, as the handler pauses next to the dog. Once the dog is completely in the down position, the handler moves forward commanding the dog to heel from the down position. (Stationary exercise) 
28. HALT – Fast Forward From Sit. With the dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to heel and immediately moves forward at a fast pace. This must be followed by a normal pace, unless it is the last station in the class. (Stationary exercise) 
29. Left About Turn. While moving with the dog in heel position, the handler makes an about turn to the left, while at the same time, the dog must move around the handler to the right and to heel position. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. 
30. HALT – Walk Around Dog. With the dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to stay, then proceeds to walk around the dog to the left, returning to heel position. The handler must pause in heel position before moving forward to the next station. (Stationary exercise) 
31. HALT – Down – Walk Around Dog. With dog sitting in heel position, the handler commands the dog to down and stay, then proceeds to walk around the dog to the left, returning to heel position. The handler must pause in heel position before moving forward to the next station.The dog heels forward from the down position. (Stationary exercise)


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for your account! I like your system very much. I think ours is less complicated and hence we have less to do at the training. I will try some of your stuff with our dogs. I will also try to download a video with our training so that you can have a look at what we normally do. 

What do you call your system? Is it IPO by any chance?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

What do you mean by system? The training is just according to the AKC Rally-O standard. You can go to the AKC site and find all the info you need. We were just taking it one step at a time, but Betty was learning so fast that we went through about 15-20 routines in her 1 hour training session. When in training, we also have her off-leash as well, even though the Rally-O Novice is on-leash.

Now, when we do the Rally-O competition, Betty won't have to do all 32 items. They set up the ring with 10-15 different stations of the 32 different items. Then, when you get to Rally-O advanced, it's off leash, and there's 54 different items, and again, you only do 10-15 stations I believe.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I got 3 great DVD's yesterday. One is for aggressive dog behaviour and how to correct it. It's called Cujo Meets Pavlov! It's great. It's a 6 hour DVD set. http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB903

Also, I got a DVD that shows you step by step how a dog behaviourist does a full assessment on the dogs at the shelters. It's called Am I Safe: The Art & Science of Canine Behavior Assessments. Awsome DVD. It's almost a full 4 hours. http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB876P

I also got The Dog Whisperer. http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB964 Great training DVD. And no, this one is NOT Cesar Milan. And this guy calls himself the first dog whisperer, and his techniques are completely the opposite of Cesars. Doesn't use any aggressive, hitting, putting down, shocking, etc. He only uses Praise, treats, and toys.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

She's really coming along well. Your hard work is definitely paying off 

My newest dog Lisa is quite good and knows all the basic commands, she's never been taught any of the more advanced ones however. Bonnie does as she pleases due to my having spoiled her for so long. 

I thought it may be interesting to compare results. Here are the commands I have learned, much thanks to the persistance (for that is all I can call it) of Bonnie, and my eagerness to learn:

Feed Bonnie - the signal is constant clattering of the dish and barking at me, often accompanied by scraping at my leg

Walk Bonnie - the signal is to scrape at my leg, bark and haul her lead around the place

Tickle Bonnie's belly - the signal is to lie on her back girning away for my attention

Pick Bonnie up onto the bed - the signal is to bark at the bed (this also works for being picked up onto other things by barking at them too)

Cuddle Bonnie - the signal is barking at me and scraping at my leg as always and differentiated when there seems to be nothing in particular to bark at

Put down the book/newspaper/dinner plate/whatever and pick Bonnie up onto my knee - the signal is constant nudging at the offending item often accompanied by barking

Wake up - barking at my face and scraping the pilow next to me

So I think a few more and I may be able to enter the competition along with Betty. :lol:


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I really do not know if it would be right to call IPO a system... However, there are several approaches to dogs' training. A lot of things differ, like when you call your dog up it comes and sits in front of you whereas here it should sit down by your left side.

Wow, Falina you're perfectly trained! 

:lol: My girl would never dare to try anything like that!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirta said:


> I really do not know if it would be right to call IPO a system... However, there are several approaches to dogs' training. A lot of things differ, like when you call your dog up it comes and sits in front of you whereas here it should sit down by your left side.
> 
> Wow, Falina you're perfectly trained!
> 
> :lol: My girl would never dare to try anything like that!


Those are 2 different commands. Not 2 different things that people do. When you call Heel, the dog should come and sit at your left side. When you call Front or Come Front, the dog should come and sit in front of you. Both are used in Rally.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

So, we do not have the command Front. And I suspect, we do not have many more others. That's why its is especially interesting for me to read. :wink:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

If you look back at the Rally stuff I posted, here's some of them....

13. Call Front – Finish Right - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s right, around behind the handler and to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)

14. Call Front – Finish Left - Forward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part of the exercise directs the handler to move forward while commanding the dog to change from the front position to the handler’s left and moving to heel position, as the handler continues forward. The dog does not sit before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)

15. Call Front – Finish Right - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the right, where the dog must return to heel position by moving around the right side of the handler. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward with the handler. (Stationary exercise)

16. Call Front – Finish Left - HALT. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. The second part is the finish to the left, where the dog must move to the handler’s left and sit in heel position. Dog must sit in heel position before moving forward in heel position with the handler. (Stationary exercise)

26. Call Front – 1, 2, 3 Steps Backward. While heeling, the handler stops forward motion and calls the dog to the front position (dog sits in front and faces the handler). The handler may take several steps backward as the dog turns and moves to a sit in the front position. With the dog in the front position, the handler takes one step backward and halts. The dog moves with the handler and sits in the front position as the handler halts. This is followed by the handler taking two steps backward and a halt, and three steps backward and a halt. Each time, the dog moves with the handler to the front position and sits as the handler halts. The handler then commands the dog to resume heel position as the team moves forward toward the next station. (Stationary exercise)


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

We went on a walk today, a place where I thought there would be no dogs, and off-leash. Because of the snow, not a lot of people ever go here. We were walking down by a part of the park where the ball fields are, and it's surrounded by chain link fence. We were going along a fence where there were some houses on the other side, and all was well. We kept walking til we got near the other end of the fields and turned around and came back. What I didn't know was at one of the houses, there was a male min pin. He came out barking, and Betty went up to the fence. The min pin seemed afraid at first, then came up to the fence as well. I tried calling Betty, but she did not listen. Then the dogs started sniffing through the chain link fence, and then the min pin started running along the fence and Betty followed. Normally by now, Betty would be wanting to attack, but her body posture showed no sign of fear or aggression at all. Looking at her ears, body, and tail, there was no fear at all. And instead of her tail wagging high and erradically, it was wagging down in the middle, and very calmly, and her body showed no signs of a stiff body at all. She did not bark at all, and was more than willing to sniff and play. Then the min pin started barking, and did the play bow, and started running back and forth up and down the 100 feet or so of fence line. And Betty played along with. It was great. The only time I saw any aggression was when I decided it was enough and we had to go and I walked up to her and got her collar to put her leash on, then she mildly tried to lunge at the other dog. So I'm more than convinced that she is fearful of other dogs, but it is only when on leash. But I do not feel comfortable of letting her loose with other dogs just yet unless there is a fence between, so she can get some used to other dogs in this way. She did very well, and I was really happy with her today. Now she is tuckered out and laying on the top of the sofa back and my shoulder, lol. She just lays there watches out the window, but she's now half asleep, lol. She had a good day.... 

Edit:
Also, just so you know, this lasted about 25-30 minutes. Also, the owner of the min pin was also standing outside, about 20 yards back from the fence, and I was standing about 15-20 yards from the fence as well. We were both watching, and the other owner had a smile on his face....

Oh, Betty is now snoring, lol. And loud, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, today went pretty well. We went to where the min pin was yesterday, and didn't see the dog at all. But I got to let Betty run. We actually went 2 times, once in the morning, and once after her school. So right now she's sleeping, lol. As for her school, she did very well. We worked more on her heeling, and also jumping over the hurdles. Because it's a hard floor due to the back yard being knee-deep in snow, we are just having her jump the lowest setting, which I think is only 12 inches. Then once she get's good at jumping, and not going around, we will add a 2nd jump and begin training her to jump the one that I point at. So if I want her to jump over the left one, I'll point at the left one and she should jump over the left one.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

It is really hard for me to imagine all the commands in action. They seem complicated even for a human being :shock: . However dogs may think otherwise, they may enjoy the variety. Our commands here are more monotonous. There is no such great variety. 

I would love to see your commands in action. I also think Betty would not be aggressive with Mirta - my dalmatian. Mirta is very friendly and she loves to play. We also had a busy Sunday filled with emotion. Mirta played with her girlfriend - Great Dane and a Boxer boyfriend. It was not only them who had fun! It was such a pleasure to watch them and it gave us people an emotional charge for the coming week. The Boxer boy by the way cannot be mixed with boys due to a severe moral injury he had got in a puppy fight in dogs' school when some older boys attacked him. He also had physical injuries but those were cured, the personality changed forever and now he thinks he has to defend his owner and his gang to the last drop of blood. That is very sad, because we have to run away from all otherwise very pleasant male dogs. 

Well, it's too bad you're so far away! :wink:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I as talking to my trainer about commands, and she told me she knows an animal behaviorist over on the coast that has an Australian Shepherd that knows 126 different commands. Now that is one smart dog, lol. As for Betty's aggression, I think it's more on leash than off. She's had contact with a couple dogs this last week while off leash but with a fence between, and they were all good, no aggression at all. It's only when on the leash that she will not let any dog near her, no matter how nice they are. Not exactly sure why either. Still working on that.

As for the commands, they are all pretty much basic commands. The main ones are Sit, Stay, Wait, Down, Jump, Up, and Down. Then you got others like On and Off, and Back, and Walk Back, and Front and Come Front. There's a few others as well, but for the most part, anything added to these are commands that people use with their own dogs. I usually try to use the easiest commands for me to learn, and as for Betty, she's much smarter than I am, LOL. I also try to use different commands to distinguish between 2 different things as well, such as Stay and Wait. If I'm going to return to the dogs side, I'll use Stay. If I'm not, and going to issue another command, then I'll use Wait. I wish I had a video camera for this spring when we are able to train out in the back yard again at the trainers place. Right now we've been using the garage, as there's just too much snow outside.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

We are having an unusually warm winter, all the snow has melted down. But we have still skipped one class this week, because there's a flu epidemic and our partner (the Great Dane's owner) couldn't attend. 

It is absolutely true that we have fewer commands than you do and our dogs (and owners) have much easier lives, but the training is much more monotonous. I think I have a video of a training which I made some time ago when my daughter was training Mirta. I will try to post it somehow. We do not give a command Wait or Stay, it is just Sit in any case whether you come back or not. If you say Near - which is similar to Heel, the dog must sit down by your left side unless you are moving. We also have a command Apport - which is Fetch in fact and I found it very difficult to teach the Dalmatian. She wouldn't pick the toy up if it was dirty, for example.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I think we are getting your weather for ya, lol. It's been really cold here, and getting more snow than usual. And one of the mountain passes was closed for almost 2 days straight. They finally got one lane each direction open, and working at getting more.

As for the commands, for the basics a person doesn't need much. But for competition, you really need more. It's more confusing to the dog if you have 1 command for 3 or 4 things. Like sit, what if you want him to sit and stay? If you were to walk off and you wanted him to stay, how many times do you think he would try to walk with you if you just said sit? Most every time you'll probably have to give the sit command again. Now for like Betty, If I say Sit, then I start walking, she heels with me. But if I say Sit, then Stay, then walk away, she stays and waits my return, usually just relaxed. But if I say Wait, when I walk away she stays put, but is more alert, waiting for another command. It makes it just that much easier for the dog, and is just a couple more commands for us to learn. And in competition, you wouldn't want to keep repeating the same command because the dog doesn't know for sure if he's supposed to follow or stay. Maybe that's a new thing you can start there and start a new line of training.

As for your dog, I can understand, dalmations are a harder dog to train than ACD's. ACD's are like an education sponge, you only have to do something once and they know it, lol. And that's why Betty has excelled so fast. ACD's, Shelties, Border Collies, and Aussie Shepherds are among the top learners in the dog world. German Shepherds are also good too, but not near as fast learning as the 4 I listed. And to think that the Border Collie is even smarter than the ACD, lol. That's why I want one for my 2nd dog, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I fully agree with you on the intellectual abilities of dogs. It has developed in this way since these breeds you've mentioned have had the selection according to the brain ability, not beauty for shows. Besides their work demanded the development of the skills. Dalmatians, however have been neglected as a working breed for centuries. Nevertheless they have developed a wonderful aristocratic affluence and a unique understanding of human nature. They are one of the few breeds who can give you a Hollywood smile! Once I had to defend the breed at the obedience ground when having seen that my dog would refuse to lie down in the mud somebody remarked something like - oh they ARE STUBBORN!, or stupid, to which I replied that only stupid creatures (like GSH) do what they are told to without proper consideration :wink: 

I love dogs in general. Even more than fish :wink: . However, I have chosen the breed (at random, by the way) and am very happy with it. The main thing is that my Dal rarely barks, only in dead serious situations. As I am quiet myself it suits me perfectly to have a quiet companion. But I love dogs' barking anyway! If I could (had more free time and lived closer to the woods), I would also get a border collie or something like that. My daughter is dreaming of a GSH. But I really do not know which pedigree I would refuse to have. :roll: 

Anyway, I am impressed by Betty's abilities and the abilities of your dogs in general. I think I could squeeze out more of my Dal if I were more persistent. I guess I just have to put down the stuff she can do, maybe it will appear not so bad.

I did think that the weather in your parts was always snowy. For us this kind of mild winter is very unusual. I am afraid something is seriously wrong with our climate. But changes are for the better! :wink:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Another thing to mention is that another thing the Dal's were bred to do is guarding. They do make excellent guard dogs as well. I'm really not too knowlegable about them, and you've educated me more on them as well. It's good talking to people about their personal experiences with any breed that they own.

As for the snow, we usually do get snow here, but not this much. We are just getting dumped on, and the passes are closed once again, lol. They had them open for a short while, and now they are closed again due to avalanches or avalanche control. Makes it tough on all the truckers that are needing to get their loads across the passes, and we are waiting on our freight at work as well.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't believe you've stolen all our snow! We have never had such a nasty warm and snowless winter as far as I can remember. I can't say I enjoy cold weather, but there just has to be winter at this time of the year. :? 

Thanks for educating ME and posting so much about dogs. I also enjoy talking about different pedigrees. I do agree that Dals are good guards. However, when we got our girl, we were actually looking for a guard dog for our parents' country home. A friend informed me about a new litter of Dalmatians and my daughter was 'graduating' from the kindergarten, so I didn't have to think twice. The owner of the litter warned us that Dalmatians were no guards at all. By that she obviously meant that we shouldn't chain her at a dog house (sadly, that is still a common practice around here), which we wouldn't do with any dog, be it a ferocious beast. 

When Mirta was three or four months old she already followed me in my bike rides along country roads and through the woods. You should have seen her guarding me against very scanty passers by! Besides she would calm down and quit charging as soon as I demanded! She brakes quite easily. Then I started reading more about Dals and rediscovered that they used to guard carriages in England in the 18th century. The English shaped this breed and tried it in different trades, having discovered it was 'good for nothing' they sent it to the stables. That's what I've read in a book. But how can a lovely aesthetic creature be good for nothing? 

I really think that the diversity of dog breeds is one of the wonders of human nature and says a lot about culture and historical development. I enjoy this gift of nature and human ingenuity.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirta said:


> I can't believe you've stolen all our snow!


LOL.... It's been a really strange winter so far. And we've had some bitter cold temps too. Usually we get the cold for only a few days, but for over 2 weeks we've had very cold temps. It's finally starting to warm up a little, hovering right around freezing and getting a little above freezing mid-day. I hope it warms up soon, lol. 

Betty's still a mean pup, lol. She tried to get at another pup this morning on our walk, the pup wasn't on a leash and came running up to Betty. Betty does not like things coming at her fast. So I had to break up another fight that Betty started, the pup just wanted to play, but Betty didn't. I hate it when she does that, lol. I think it was an Australian Shepherd pup, almost full grown and long-haired, so Betty had a hard time holding on so I was able to get her off really easy without any harm to either dog. I don't like it when she does it to shorter-haired dogs because she latches on and won't let go. I should have dropped the leash, maybe it would have resulted differently, but with me pulling on the leash, that might be the trigger. Since she seemed to get along great off-leash with a couple other dogs when there was a fence between them, maybe she would have been different if I just dropped the leash. But I'm not sure the other owner would have appreciated seeing me drop the leash, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh, just to let you know, we are under another Winter Storm Alert, lol. The snow is coming down, lol. Supposed to get up to 3 inches tonight, then it looks like snow the rest of the week too. Will see how much of the storm we actually get, the last one kind of missed us in town here, but the surrounding areas got plummeted.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Check this......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUL0KCIc48


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a short video clip of Betty out at the park. It works in Real Player...

http://www.nw-wolf.com/misc/betty/betty.3g2


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I opened the computer late at night yesterday and watched the video with the dal-reindeer! It made my day! Thanks a lot! I laughed so much and they say laughter is good for you. As to the second video, I couldn't open it, I think if you can send it through a different program I would be able to... 

I know that the climate in America is milder than in North-Eastern Europe but it is somewhat more extreme. So you probably have more sudden changes in temps and other conditions in a shorter period of time. But now everything seems to be different and we are experiencing some gusty winds and even storms. No snow. Yesterday when we were training our dogs, it started to snow a little, but the snowflakes were scarce and they couldn't stay on the ground for a long time. 

My dog trainer suggested that you should try a muzzle on Betty. Just find a placid he-dog companion, and introduce 'muzzled' Betty to him on open ground. If they start playing try to remove the muzzle. It would be great if you could do it once in a while, then Betty would get accustomed to the fact that other dogs can be a lot of fun. It's a pity that you're so far away and we cannot bring Mirta over, she would would teach Betty all the dogs' fun in the world. Yesterday she was pulling me to the dogs' ground so hard that I had to hold on to my friend. 

If the muzzle doesn't work, there's a special collar, but I'm sure you know about it. It is something like they use on horses, and used to pacify an aggressive dog. Many leashed dogs overreact because they try to protect their owner besides they feel stronger when leashed - connected to their master!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

As for Betty, we have tried the muzzle, and she can get them off in 30 seconds or less. And she does not like them at all. What I was thinking was when spring comes, if I've saved up enough money, I would like to set up a kennel in the back yard, and have a fence down the middle for 2 separate runs. Then I could take Betty out with another dog, with a fence between at first. And if all goes well, could open the doors on both ends so they are no longer separated. That way if I ever needed to separate them, I would just need to close the doors. And would have a separate dog house in each run, for each of them.

As for collars, I think you are talking about a head halter. I have both the Halti and the Gentle Leader. They are ok, but with Betty's strength and persistance, they don't work around other dogs. But they do help keep the dog walking at your side if they are leash pullers.

As for the video, it's directly from my cell phone, and don't have any other programs. I also checked the phone to see if I could change format, and I can't. But there is a free program you can get online called Real Player. I just have the free version on my computer.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Betty is too smart! Maybe there are muzzles in this world which she cannot take off :lol: No dog likes them. Yesterday two girls - German Shepherds started a fight, actually the bigger one did, the smaller tried to protect herself. There were around fifteen dogs all in all so the situation was serious. Luckily the owners took it under control and the perpetrator was muzzled! She HATED that, but nothing doing. She is a good dog and well trained, we have no idea what set her off. Maybe it is good old desire to dominate. 

If you have such a wonderful plan and a real possibility to build up a kennel, I do not think you should torture Betty with muzzles and halters. I think she will perceive the newcomers as her family and will be nice with them. But she will remain very protective. My trainer was bragging about her Malinois, who is a very protective dog and an excellent guard, stating how controllable she is, and I just had to remind her that Goldie (the Malinois' name) had bitten me once protecting her owner to whom I just wanted to say hi... :shock: That dog has a company of three more canines at home and I think she feels responsible for all of them. 

I will try to get that Real Player.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

We had class again today. We worked on her Come for a while, then started more Rally stuff. Betty's Come has been pretty bad, so we've started using a shock collar, to see if we can get her to pay closer attention to us. For the first day, it went very well. The collar has settings from 1-10, and we had it only on 2.5, and she reacted well to it. Also, the trainers grand-daughter was there, and was a pretty good distraction for the class. Then the trainer asked if Betty acted the same with all other kids that she's come across, and I said yes. They got along great. And Betty had a lot of fun. The trainer has also let me borrow the collar, so I can work with Betty through the week. I may not need to use it much, as the class has made a pretty good impact, and she's listening a lot more. 

As for the walks, Betty's been doing pretty well. When going by the poodles, she just goes around to my right side, and almost pays no attention to them at all now. But all 4 poodles haven't been coming out. Usually it's only 1 or 2. Will see when it warms up and we see all 4 coming out to the fence. Also, we've been going down to the ball park where it's fenced in, and we haven't seen that min pin at all. I was hoping that we would see him again. Other than that, all is going well.

I got some new pics of Betty today. Check them out......


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice pictures indeed! Good quality and having the right crispy spirit of winter. Betty looks smart as usual. She also looks (if you will forgive me :wink: ) like she has a bit of a Dalmatian in her! Of course not, it is just the spots and the snow - I am under the influence of that video. 

Shock collar sounds painful. What exactly is that? I haven't heard of them here. I use treats for the COME - works perfectly with a dalmatian, they are gluttons.  

Maybe Betty will learn to be gentle with smaller dogs, really. They do not pose a threat, and she might get interested in a play. I forgot her age - was it one year or so?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

The shock collar isn't actually painful. It just creates a tingling sensation that they don't like, does nothing to hurt the dog. As for treats, Betty loves treats, but they don't get her to Come when called, lol. Her drive is much higher than what treats offer. Also, with the shock collar, you can also set the intensity. We have it very low and she reacts well to it. It also has a buzzer sound as well, which you can use like a praise from a distance. If the dog is doing something correct, you can buzz him to let him know. But first you have to link the buzz with something good, like buzzing and feeding a good treat. Here's the link for the collar....

http://shop.sportdogbrand.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=11

Yes, Betty is about a year to 14 months old, somewhere around there.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

She is still young. Large dogs mature at about two years of age. So it means she will become more obedient with time.

The collar sounds and looks like a good idea. It is kind of expensive, and not available here at all. We only have radio yard - a device controlling a dog's movements around your property.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I pulled this off of another forum. Check it out....

Abbey and Meredith

Our 14-year-old dog, Abbey, died last month. The day after she died, my 4-year-old daughter Meredith was crying and talking about how much she missed Abbey. She asked if we could write a letter to God so that when Abbey got to heaven, God would recognize her. I told her that I thought we could so she dictated these words:

**Dear God,
Will you please take care of my dog? She died yesterday and is with you in heaven. I miss her very much. I am happy that you let me have her as my dog even though she got sick.

I hope you will play with her. She likes to play with balls and to swim. I am sending a picture of her so when you see her, you will know that she is my dog. I really miss her.

Love, Meredith**

We put the letter in an envelope with a picture of Abbey and Meredith and addressed it to God/Heaven. We put our return address on it. Then Meredith pasted several stamps on the front of the envelope because she said it would take lots of stamps to get the letter all the way to heaven.

That afternoon she dropped it into the letterbox at the post office. A few days later, she asked if God had gotten the letter yet. I told her that I thought he had.

Yesterday, there was a package wrapped in gold paper on our front porch addressed, "To Meredith", in an unfamiliar hand. Meredith opened it. Inside was a book by Mr. Rogers called, "When a Pet Dies." Taped to the inside front cover was the letter we had written to God in its opened envelope. On the opposite page was the picture of Abbey & Meredith and this note:

**Dear Meredith,
Abbey arrived safely in heaven. Having the picture was a big help. I recognized Abbey right away. Abbey isn't sick anymore. Her spirit is here with me just like it stays in your heart. Abbey loved being your dog. Since we don't need our bodies in heaven, I don't have any pockets to keep your picture in, so I am sending it back to you in this little book for you to keep and have something to remember Abbey by.

Thank you for the beautiful letter and thank your mother for helping you write it and sending it to me. What a wonderful mother you have. I picked her especially for you.

I send my blessings every day and remember that I love you very much. By the way, I'm easy to find, I am wherever there is love.

Love,
God**

I agree. There is a loving soul working in the post office.

Have a great day.


(taken from Dr. John newsletter)


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, what a story.

So good there are people who react to such things...

But I have read about a dog who was brought to a shelter after his owner had passed away. The person who brought him wanted him to be 'put to sleep', but the vets, having injected the anesthetic, could not perform it to the end and let him live. Now they are looking for a potential owner who could adopt him. He used to live in the country. I do have a couple of dogs in the country already, both males, so I just hope someone would save him...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I took Betty down to the park 2 times so far today, and she had a blast. The 2nd time we took a ball so if there were no other dogs, we would play fetch. We got there, and nobody was there, so I took out the ball. We played for quite a while, til she was about ready to drop dead, lol. Then we went back to the car, and there were several ducks nessled in the snow near the parking lot. So I decided to get closer to see what Betty would do. She saw them, and went to try and herd them up and they just flew away, lol.

Then, on the way home it was nice. Usually she would bark at anyone walking on the sidewalk, or trucks passing us. Well, she was so tired, she would see the people and trucks, with her toungue hanging out panting, would say, ok, you go that way, and you go that way, lol. Would just look at them and say, I'll be back, lol. It's nice having a tired out dog, lol. So quiet, lol. I might take her again tonight, so maybe she'll have a good nights sleep, lol. Then will do the same tomorrow before her school, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds like you're having fun there!

We however are not enjoying this winter's weather at all. It is so wet and warm that it feels like some crippled spring... :x Mud is everywhere and it is difficult for the dogs like white-pawed Dalmatians to keep their feet clean. We went to the woods this weekend with our Great Dane friend. We virtually pulled her out of bed. It was raining cats and dogs. Mirta was wearing a funny red raincoat. She feels awkward wearing that and behaves in a different way - she is calmer. Some other dogs refuse to understand that Mirta doesn't want to hurt their feelings by wearing that thing! Betty would definitely try to check the taste of that raincoat! :lol: 

We went home on foot after our long wet woods walk. She looked up at me - Are you kidding? Nobody is going to pick us up? - It is about 3 km walk - not so bad, but crazy in the rain. She made it! She was so tired - yes, there's nothing better than a tired dog. When we got home, I washed her paws and she crawled into my daughter's bed, where she's normally not allowed to, and nobody disturbed her!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you know how Cattle Dogs came about? Here's a little history lesson.



> The Australian Cattle Dog was developed in Australia in the late 1800's from crosses with Dingos, Blue Merle Collies (then putely a working breed), DALMATIONS, and Black and Tan Kelpies. These mixtures occurred at different times, but the breed was pretty much stable by the 1890's. The first of the breed was written up in 1902. Since that time, a few people have tried crossing the breed with other dogs, but these crosses have proved mostly unsuccessful. One exception was a "line" created by a Dr. Allen McNiven, who crossed Australian Cattle Dogs back with the Dingoes in an attempt to get stronger working ability. These "McNivens" were among the first Cattle Dogs to be imported to the United States, and therefore deserve mention. They were bred extensively and caught on like wildfire with ranchers who were dying for good cowdogs. Today, both these and the "purebred" cattle dogs are in good numbers in the US.


Taken from the booklet called, "Heeler Power - A Guide To Training the Working Australian Cattle Dog.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I took Betty to the park today and worked on some of her commands. She's doing pretty well. We decided to work on her Stay, Wait, and Come commands. I wanted to see how far I could get from her, without her coming to me. It was about 25-30 yards. So we started there. We did this for an hour, and I got farther and farther, praising her lots and good treats. When I was further away, I started using the hand signal for Come instead of having to yell it. I got to about 75 long paces from her, and she was doing it almost every time. A couple times I did have to repeat the hand signal and yell Come, but for the most part, that's the line where we can start working on hand signal only. This is just over 50 yards away. When I mean long paces, I don't mean regular walking paces, but long strides. So I'm guessing anywhere between 50-60 yards, possibly a little farther. So that's a great sign.

After we were done, we started our slow walk back towards the car, as she was beat. Then we could see the people walking down by the river on the trail with their dogs, and Betty saw them, and started running towards them. Then I said, Betty, Come, she instantly turned around and came back to me. Another good sign. I think the Come training I've been working on for the last 2 weeks or so is starting to pay off. Before, when she started running like that, I would have to scream at her to come, and she would stop but not come back until I started walking towards her, then she would walk back like she did something wrong. And other times, she would go about 50 yards before turning back, with me calling and screaming, lol. So that's going pretty well.

Then, when we were getting closer to the car, I decided we would stay a little longer and just play around. Guess who showed up? The min pin that we haven't seen for a couple weeks came out in their yard, and Betty heard him, and raced to him. They sniffed, then began to play. Then the min pin would bark, and then race up the fenceline, and Betty would race along with him, then they would sniff again. Then he would play bow, and take off, and Betty would race along with him. They had a blast. I let this go for another 30 minutes or so, then when I needed to get back to the car, I called Betty, Betty, Come. And she instantly came, and we went to the car. I didn't have to leash her to get her away like I did the last time. So, I think it's beginning to pay off. She would have never done this before.

Well, tomorrow is school again. Will see what we are going to work on. She loves going there for class. Will let you know how things go, and what we work on.....


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I knew it, I knew it! Dalmatians are everywhere! No doubt Betty looks like a top model! :lol: 

I am happy to hear about Betty's progress in 'Come'. However, taking her ancestors into account, she is due to show some signs of innocent Dalmatian deafness at times - when the owner is less expecting such behaviour. :lol: 

It's also good that Betty has a faithful friend - even if it is a min pin. Mirta confronted a hostile former school mate - a gsh-like mix, a very jealous and aggressive dog-girl. I was surprised to see that my dog, who is actually very bold and ready to stand up for herself, was trying to avoid the contact at all costs. She virtually freed herself out of her collar and pretended she didn't see neither Terra (the terrorist dog) nor me. I was trying to say hello to Terra's owner, but soon realized that my dog didn't want to see either of them. She IS NOT a coward, she just doesn't like aggressiveness, especially from her former friends. Being just a dog she couldn't explain that to me. Good thing I got her right just in time!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Update, now that most of the snow is gone, we are seeing the min pin out more and more. We saw him the other day, and tonight, when I got home from work, I took Betty to the park again, and there he was. I think Betty tuckered him out today, as they ran up and down the 40 or so yards of fenceline. They had a blast. And Betty even perked up like she does whenever she sees him, lol. Then we walked across the park and back, and the min pin had already gone in the house. She really enjoys seeing him, and he really seems to get all happy when she shows up. It's totally a blast to watch.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I took Betty to her school today, and we worked on her Rally stuff. The trainer also got a new dog, and had him out in the outside kennel where we trained. Betty was a bit excited at first, but when we started working on the rally, she began ignoring the other dog. Her other dog is a Golden Retriever that was given to her, and holds several championship titles. The people couldn't keep the dog anymore, and my trainer was the lucky one to get called and was asked if she wanted him. She could not turn the offer down. So now she has 3 dogs.

After we got done with the rally stuff, Betty was pooped, so we thought we would let her drag the leash and see how she reacts. She went right up to the kennel, and they sniffed, and she kept going around to different parts of the kennel, and they sniffed more. The trainer said by looking at her tail, she was a little stressed, but wasn't too bad. So for classes on Monday, we will give them a little interaction time. And Betty did not growl or bark at all, but was a little stiff. I think with time, she'll get over it. Then, when I was getting ready to go, I said, Betty, Come, and she came right to me. Then we went home. So todays day ended on a good note.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, I am very happy to hear that Betty has a good pal and now also a school companion. If the retriever is a boy she will get used to him faster. Our trainer also has three dogs. Good to hear that your trainer adopted a dog. Retrievers are so lovable! 

We are having some exceptionally warm weather. There's so much rain and sometimes also wind storms that we have already missed a couple of classes. 

But there's some progress in Mirta's behaviour. When during our morning stroll she saw a Scottish Collie, she first looked at me as if asking for permission to come closer for a friendly sniff. When I sort of said - go ahead, she was more than happy to do that. If unleashed, she would have charged like a bullet a couple of months ago! Anyway, I've noticed that sometimes dogs do want to be very nice and understanding! :lol:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's what Betty tries to herd, lol.....


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW!!! These could be Canadian geese... Am I right? Why so many of them - do they live there permanently? You also have stunningly beautiful mountains. I like them for their cozy appeal. I was in the Alps last year. Magnificent as they are still I like something like Smokey Mountains in the US better. Rocky steeples remind me of their harsh and treacherous nature. We have water birds here too - mainly seagulls, some of them quite large. But it would be impossible to herd them for Mirta. Dogs are not allowed at the beaches. So she chases crows :wink:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, those are Canadian Geese. They are usually around here during the late winter and early spring.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, there is the possibility of picking up another dog. I'm talking to someone who might be rehoming a registered Border Collie, ABCA (American Border Collie Assoc.) , a female that's almost 1yr old, and very sweet. She's still thinking hard on it, as they love her very much, but if they do make that decision, I think I am going to go for it.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Great to hear that she will be going to a great home should they have to decide to give her up.

Also great that you are keeping us all updated on betty's progress. I'm really pleased to hear how she's coming along.

My dog too sometimes tries to "herd" or prehaps just randomly chase assorted wild birds, then gets really frustrated when they fly away, and she realised that she's grounded no matter how hard she tries to take flight, LOL!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

I got another response from her this morning. Here's what it said.....

"She's one of the prettiest Heeler's (Betty) I've ever seen. My friend has a red heeler, he's a special boy. Sounds like you live in a paradise ). I love it over there, just can't bring myself to move away from my kids, even tho they're grown. I slept on it and I'm leaning towards placing her with you. I need to talk to my family some more and a close friend who is my dog friend ). She might be upset at me, but my goats are so precious to me and I depend on kids to sell to be able to keep the rest."


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

:? What will Betty have to say about that? 

The response was not altogether clear, to be honest.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

gosh,betty has really come along way. 
the pictures were nice to see,does she chase the birds
off the leash ?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Mirta said:


> :? What will Betty have to say about that?
> 
> The response was not altogether clear, to be honest.


Actually, it is clear. As for her rehoming the BC, she's still thinking about it, but if she does, she wants me to be the new home for her. We still have a couple weeks until I take Betty to a trainer over on the coast to deal with her leash aggressiveness to other dogs. Once we take care of that, then, if she decides she needs to rehome the BC, then I'm going to take her. Will make for a nice family, hopefully. 



willow said:


> gosh,betty has really come along way.
> the pictures were nice to see,does she chase the birds
> off the leash ?


She actually flanks the birds, trying to herd them.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, yes, the response is more or less clear, I just didn't quite get the 'I slept on it' part.  Sounds like the lady was thinking hard. :? 

I do hope Betty will change her attitude soon!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, the 'I slept on it' was because I was talking to her the night before and she was thinking about it the whole night. The response came the next morning. But it will be a couple weeks. I sent an email to the trainers that I will be going to, and am going to try and set it up for the 17th. Hope all goes well and that we can get Betty over her fears.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Another update.....

The last 2 weekends, I've been taking Betty to the park during the day and playing the Look At That game, where we would sit a distance off the trail, and whenever a dog passed by us and Betty looked at it, then back at me, she would get praises and treats (Hot Dogs). It's been a really fun game, and she's beginning to be a little more calm. But when it comes to small dogs, even at a great distance, she still wants at them, no matter what. I've been keeping her leash short, and would praise her for sitting next to me, and if she looks at a dog and then looks at me like she's saying, Did you see me look at that dog?, she would get praised and treats. This is going to become a daily routine, now that the time has changed, and it is now still going to be daylight after I get off work. We'll be doing this for the whole summer, as well as our walks and playing ball in the park when they aren't playing soccer or softball.

Well, the friend that has the chiwawa we used to work with until they moved to Seattle, well, he came over today for a visit. We took the dogs to the park for a walk. Betty was lunging for about 5-10 minutes, then started calming down a bit. Within 20 minutes, they were walking within 3 feet of each other with minimal problems. Occasionally I would see Betty freeze, which is my trigger to increase the distance, as the freeze usually means lunging is next, lol. But overall, we had a really good day. Then after they left, we went back to the other part of the park again and played some more Look At That. Had a good day...

Well, Betty will be going for some new training on the 17th with people that deal with dogs that have issues. I've kept them updated on Betty's progress here, and it sounds like it will only be a 1 day session. I think what they are planning is to let Betty go in with their other dogs that they use for training, and when she becomes comfortable with them, we will be working on leash work with her around other dogs and with other dogs. We will also be doing some long-line work as well. And from what I gather, it could take an hour, or up to 6-7 hours. But in the end, they said I'll be walking with Betty and 4-5 other dogs leashes in my hands. So, hopefully it turns out to benefit Betty and me, mainly me. She told me that I'll leave with all the tools I need to be successful. And as for adding another dog, they told me that it not only would benefit Betty, but if I needed them to help in the introduction process, if the other people do decide to rehome the BC that I'm interested in, that they could come and help me. But they said I would have all the tools to do it on my own, but their doors are wide open if I needed the help. So, these are just things I'm looking forward to down the road.

Well, here's a pic of Betty after today, lol. Now this is a pooped out dog, lol...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww bless. 
i'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you for explaining the 'I slept on it' part!  

I am also happy for Betty. Is it like a seminar or a conference on the 17th? Is it expensive to attend such events? 

The exercise Look At That sounds interesting. What would be the next step?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Actually it's just a training session with the instructor and her other dogs she uses for training. It is a bit spendy too, really hate doing this, lol. But I think it's needed.

As for the Look At That, there's no real next step. Basically it's getting dogs comfortable with other dogs around, both on leash and off leash. The game is played and you just get closer and closer to the other dogs. And over a period of a few weeks to a few months, your dog should be able to be around other dogs without getting distracted by them. And really helps for fear as well. Instead of a dog going in and looking for the boogeyman, he should be able to just walk in, look around at the other dogs, then be focused on what you want him to do. There is no boogeymen in there. That's probably the easiest explanation, lol. I'll also post some of the other things I learn in the book Control Unleashed. The Look At That (LAT) game is just one of the things it covers, there's many other things as well.

Here's another game you can play as well. It's called The Whiplash game. Here's how it's done, 2 very easy steps....

Step #1, throw a treat away for the dog to eat.
Step #2, call dog's name and click or say 'yes' at first turn of the head.

The click is if you are using a clicker for training, you use it to mark the exact thing you want the dog to do, at that very moment. And if you don't have a clicker, you can use 'yes' as the marker.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, we won't be getting the Border Collie. She's made the decision to keep her. It was tough on her 7 year old son that they were thinking of rehoming her, as she was the favorite dog. Also, her trainer also told her that the problems with her stocking the goats and killing chickens is just due to her being young and having no training at all, and that it can be trained out of her easily. So she's looking at beginning the training process, and doing herding trials, as there's a place near them that she's already taken her to for an instinct test, and she passed with flying colors. It was a really big decision for her, and I told her to take all the time she needs to think about it and to not feel rushed. So she decided to keep her.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

We just got back from Seattle tonight, it was actually south of Seattle and about 3.5 hours from my house. Took Betty to a session with a trainer over there who deals with dogs that have issues. Well, it went very well. 

We started with taking Betty for a long walk. It was about a half mile down to the end of the road, and we ran part of it. Then we did the same coming back. When we got back, Betty was barely even winded, lol. So, because I didn't have a bike to bring, the trainer took out her secret weapon for tiring a dog out. It was a horse whip, lol. But not no regular horse whip, lol. This one had a plastic garbage bag tied to the end of it, lol. Betty went bonkers over it, lol. It was loud, fast, and Betty wanted it BAD, lol. It took about an hour and 45 minutes to tire her out, lol. And her tank still wasn't empty, but it was low enough to begin training, lol. Now I need to get a similar device for home, lol.

We first took one of the trainers female boxers out. Betty wanted at her. I had the boxer while the trainer had Betty. We were using a short leash with a martingale collar. And whenever Betty would lunge, she would lift up on Betty's head til she calmed down, and we walked more. We got to where they were walking side by side with no issues in about 15-20 minutes. Then it was lunch time, so we came back after lunch again.

After lunch, we worked again with the same boxer, this time I was handling Betty. It went pretty well, didn't have to correct her much. Then we went to the next step, to let the boxer sniff Betty. I had to correct her a couple times, but she calmed right back down, and was ok with the boxer sniffing her back side. Then we went to letting Betty sniff the boxers back side. All went perfect, Betty sniffed, then just layed down with her head turned to the side and tongue hanging out. Once we got to where we were comfortable with them sniffing the back ends, then we went to the mid-body and heads/noses. All went pretty well. Betty snipped once, but after a quick no by the trainer, she was fine. We let them do this sniffing for a while, and pretty soon Betty was good with the boxer.

Then we went to the next level, bringing out her other female boxer, lol. Now this was a challenge. Now to let you know, she uses both boxers whenever she works with dogs with issues, as these boxers could care less. They show no stress, and are completely relaxed. So it all started over again, lol. We went through all the same steps as above, but this time it went faster. We did the sniffing with both boxers as well, and got to the point where Betty was once again comfortable. 

The next step was to put Betty on a 6ft leash instead of a 4ft, and since Betty's got a really good sit/down stay, the trainer had me put Betty into a sit, then extend the leash out the 6ft, and the trainer then walked the boxers over the leash. Betty was just fine with it, then when I said Come, she came to me for her reward, hot dogs. We did this several times.

The next step we did was heavy treats. We started feeding all 3 dogs sitting close by each other. Betty did fine. Then, when I was feeding Betty a handful of hot dog bits, one of the boxers decided to join. I almost froze, thinking Betty was going to do something. Well, she didn't, lol. I had Betty and both boxers eating out of my hand, lol. There were a couple times where we saw Betty do a lip curl, and we immediately corrected that with a stern NO. But after a couple minutes, they were all just fine, and Betty seemed much happier and would walk around the boxers and eat out of my hand with the boxers.

After we accomplished all this, then we went to the last stage, the long line. The trainer tied up the 2 boxers to a post and we had Betty on a long line. When we let the line out, we were expecting Betty to charge at the boxers. But Betty did the opposite, just wandered around, then walked up by the boxers and the trainer had me recall Betty. As soon as I said Betty, Come, she immediately turned and ran to me and sat in front of me. I never though that would have happened on the first try, lol. We thought we were going to have to give a little tug on the line to get her attention. But she was completely comfortable. Then we brought out the distraction. The 3rd dog. They had him out in the back yard behind the wire fence. It was a male German Shepherd that loved to bark loudly. Again, we thought we were going to have to correct Betty for running at him, but she slowly walked up near him, and as soon as I said Betty, Come, she came right to me. Even with the GSD making lots of noise, lol.

Overall we had a great time. Betty just needs to get over being so hyperactive and stressed. And I definitely know that this didn't fix her, but it's another piece of the puzzle, another step up the ladder. The trainer has also given me some good tools to work with as well. The only bad thing is that there's not tons of dogs here like there is over there. So being able to work with her is going to be a challenge. But it's not impossible. Let me know what you think. I think it's been a very productive day for the both of us. Still have a ways to go, but we are headed in the right direction. We have the tools she's taught me, as well as all the books I've been reading and DVD's I've been watching.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, Betty is doing pretty well. We've been working on her Look At That game more. We are in an area where she used to lunge at dogs all the time, but now no longer lunges from this point. We sit along a path at the park about 50ft from the trail. And I keep Betty on a 30ft long-line. I let her just walk around and when other dogs would come up, I would call her, Betty, Come, and she would come to me for her treat, then would sit and watch the dog go by on the trail. At the same time, I would reward her everytime she looked back at me. So all is going well.

Another new development has also come about, more training possibly. A friend has put me in contact with someone who does herding training with both sheep and cattle. We will be taking Betty for an instinct test here in the near future to see if she's got what it takes to begin herding training, or if she'll turn out to be a problem dog. If she passes with flying colors, then we may look at taking her a couple weekends a month and begin training with sheep, then possible cattle later on. Also at the instinct test, the gal that does it also works with more reactive dogs as well. We won't actually have Betty off leash with the sheep, but she will have her in a position to see how strong her commands are, as well as her recall when in with the sheep. Sounds like everything is initially done on a long line to keep her from doing something she's not supposed to, as in an attack. She said it will take about 30-45 minutes to tell where she stands overall. So, I'm looking forward to it. New experience for me as well.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

great News! It's amazing what progress can be made with a good owner and some training!

Good luck with the herding trial!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, guess what? We are going to get Betty's herding instinct test done with sheep on Sunday, 3/30/08. This is going to be done at DeltaBluez Stockdogs, (http://www.deltabluez.com). We are looking forward to this. Here's what they had to say:



> If you would like to have Betty tested for instinct on sheep, and start her in herding if she has adequate instinct, I can help you. Instinct testing is basically a controlled introduction to sheep by myself or Diane, with us giving the dog clues as to how to gather the sheep and assessing the dog's willingness to both work with the stock and with the handler. Some dogs are natural herders from day 1, others take a few lessons to warm up. Either way, instinct is usually fairly easy to see even in dogs who are reluctant at first.
> 
> New dogs are started in a 60' round pen with well dog broke sheep. Once some basics have been learned, we vary the type of sheep the dogs are asked to work, and when the dogs are ready gradually progress into larger field sizes until they can work in the 20-acre open field. How long this process takes depends on the talent of the dog, the talent and learning ability of the handler, the relationship between dog and handler, and how much time is devoted to training. Herding is definitely a sport that requires a lot of "miles" for both dog and handler! Even the most advanced trial dogs require regular practice to remain in top form.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

We just got back from Seattle, and had a blast. When I first got there, we had to wait as they had customers that purchased some sheep, and had to load them up. It was fun to watch. Then when it came time to let Betty out, she got loose from me, and I thought, oh, no, there were several other dogs out. She first met this big older white dog, I think some kind of sheep dog maybe, not sure. Betty introduced herself, and they sniffed, and all was ok. Then she went after all the border collies, lol. She sniffed the first, said your ok, went to the next, your ok, went to the next, your ok, lol. Then they started racing around with each other. Then Betty took off after some ducks. I though, oh, no, she's going to get one or 2. But instead, she flanked around them and got them closer to each other. It was then that I was finally able to catch her and put the leash on her.

Once Monique had the sheep in the proper area for the instinct test, she had me come in with Betty, walking in over ankle deep mud in areas, lol. Was great, lol. We got to where the training sheep were and Monique took the leash. At first Betty wanted to go head on with them. Monique did a very good job describing to me exactly what Betty was doing, as she doesn't know yet exactly what to do. But after working with her for 10 minutes on leash, she was able to get Betty to the point where she could let the leash go. A couple times Betty had a good chase going on, but overall, she did very well. And with what I learned in the first day, her instinct level is very good, and she's out of shape, lol. So I'm now going to do some research on a good diet to put her on, as she's been only doing free-feeding. So I need to do some homework there and put her on a healthy diet. And as for the exercise, I think now that it's spring and going into summer, we are going to get plenty of exercise, and I'm also going to take her down for a lot more swimming once it starts warming up as well. The water is still a bit chilly with all the snow runoff. Will wait a couple more weeks and see how it is then. I do see other dogs in the water, but they aren't actually letting them swim after balls yet. Just wading and drinking.

Overall, I had a very good time. I wish I would have got more pics, but I only got 2, which I'll post once I get them downloaded from the camera. It was pics from after the session, with Monique holding the leash with Betty near the sheep. Here in a couple weeks I'm probably going to actually start up her training as well, since it's a long drive I'll probably start with every other weekend and see how it goes, then maybe go into every weekend. Just depends on my bills, etc. I think she'll have a blast doing it, she did very well, and I was very pleased.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of Monique and Betty after the session......


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been reading and watching the post and your dog is awesome!! I wish I could have gotten my husky/lab mix into Search & Rescue when he was a pup but was scared if he did too well I'd have to let him go. I couldn't deal with it after all him and I went though keeping him alive for the first 2 months. Now he's getting to be an old man but we still go out searching for deer, Guinea Hens or cats!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Cool... Our plans are pretty simple for now. Going to do some herding training for a few months, every other weekend. And if she turns out to be good, then I'm going to up it to every weekend, and will register her through the AKC under PAL/ILP, which is for registerable breeds that don't have papers due to ending up in shelters, etc, and papers are lost. This then allows them to enter any of the AKC competitions except for conformation, etc. So I would then be able to take Betty into either a herding competition or Rally, or Agility, etc. I'm also going to get her registered through a cattle dog club as well. And once this is done, may try and go for some titles.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of work, but also a lot of fun.

Good luck!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Work? What's that? lol......


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL!

I meant to say also that I loved the photos! A dog never seems happier than when it's belly-high in mud, does it? :lol:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

hehehe....

I guess you can say work, lol. Took over an hour to give her a bath when we got home, lol. And we still didn't get it all out, but I would say we got it almost all out, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

I've been out of town and had no access to computer. When I came back there was a wonderful surprise - a rich update of Betty's adventures! I just loved the pictures. But the stories are great too. Betty develops so fast due to clever training (unlike some lazy Dals  ), she is also a very lucky dog indeed! 

I will definitely try the exercise with the whip, only I will use a fishing rod or just a long stick. And I will tie something tasty to the tip, I do doubt that my Dal girl will be obsessed about a plastic bag. Unless there' a juicy treat in there of course.

I didn't quite get the exercise with a treat - where does the head turns when you should click or say yes? Is it on the way back after the dog eats the snack? Or just as the dog turns towards the snack? - Could be the latter :roll: . Some dogs are much smarter than me, Betty - for sure!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

For the exercise, when you throw the treat out, the dog will go after it. Then, before he goes to the treat, you call his name. As soon as he turns his head back to look at you, you click or say yes. You eventually want him to turn before he gets the treat, then reward him by letting him get the treat afterwards. At first he'll probably get the treat, then look. That is ok. But work towards getting him to turn before getting to the treat.

The object to this exercise is to get him to always respond to you, no matter what. It's like a very important recall, but you are just wanting him to immediately turn to you for the next command.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's some more pics......


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

That's a good exercise, but only we teach her not to take anything from the ground. 

These are fine pics. It's a nice way to use the couch.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

In that last pic, Betty was watching TV, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I have an almost new kennel being delivered tonight. Betty's going to like it. And she'll have room to run while I'm at work. It's a 6'x12'x6'. Just need to make some kind of top for it so she can't get out, as she's been known to jump that high with no problems, lol. I'm also getting horse stall matting to put down under it so she can't dig out. A friend uses it and said it's much better on the dogs joints than putting the kennel on concrete. It's a kennel that uses the panels, and not the long stretch of chain-link fencing. Can't wait, should be here by 7:30.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Betty's been doing pretty well lately. Her trainer has also given her a travel kennel as well. That way I can put her in it when we go places and she's safe. She would always have free roam of the car, which was not the best idea, and my other kennel was too big to fit in the back seat of the car. Now we have something. Got it free. So we've started crate training with the new crate. At first she didn't even want to go in, but I kept telling Betty, 'In the house'. As soon as she went in, I started being really happy and she'd come out to be petted and scratched on the belly. I would do it over and over. Then 2 days later, she started going in on her own, and as soon as I saw her go in, I would act very happy and she'd come out and run happily to me for petting and belly rubs. Within 4 days, she absolutely loves the new crate. Took no food, just being really, really happy and giving her pets and belly rubs. I see people trying hard to crate train their dogs, trying to force them in and feeding in them, and then end up not liking them at all. I highly recommend at least trying this method, getting the dog really excited when they go in. It really works. I also had a friend here locally do it because he had his dog where he absolutely hated the crate. Within a week, the dog was beginning to actually like it. So I know it works, and usually works fast from what I've experienced.

As for our walks, Betty's doing pretty well. She still lunges at other dogs if they get too close, but we've been working on it. The other day, we saw 2 sets of dogs walking the trail, and we were down by the river. I decided to get Betty in the middle. So we let the first ones walk by, then got up on the trail. She was more interested in the pups behind us than the one in front of us. We walked a couple miles this way until we were back at the parking area. While walking, Betty would stop, and I would let out the long line, and as soon as I neared the end of the line, I would say 'Betty, Come', and she would come running up to me and I would treat her and say, 'You see those nice puppies?', and we would walk a little farther and she'd stop again and I would repeat. Occasionally she would run ahead, looking at the dog ahead, then stop, and as soon as I got to her, would praise her and tell her she's being a good dog, giving treats. She did really well, and never lunged either direction. And it was really fun too. I wish I could have setups like this more often.

Then there was another day where we got in front of another dog, and Betty did the same. The only difference this time is they were walking faster than we were, and were slowly gaining. And I saw Betty's arrousal level increasing, but she kept coming. Then, before they got too close, I found a place where I could take her off the trail and let them pass by with no issues. Thought I'd rather end it on a positive note than lunging. She did really well. So things are slowly getting better. She just needs more work, and lots of praises.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's some more pics of Betty......


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's Betty's new kennel......


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, it's Monday again, guess what that means? You probably guessed correctly, she had school today. But instead of doing her normal Rally training, we changed it up a bit and worked on Obedience. We worked on her heeling, did some drills with heeling in a straight line, then heeling in a straight line with a hault in the middle. Then finally, we drilled her on watching me while heeling, where we would heel in a straight line and whenever she took her eyes off me, we would stop and I would put her at a sit. It went very well, but she's got to practice, practice, practice. But she'll get it, will take some time. So this is my homework for the week, having 2 to 3 short sessions a day for the whole week, doing a little of each of these 3 things that we worked on. We will do some more Rally on occasion, but her classes are going to be working more on her Basic Obedience, which should correct her sloppyness in Rally-O.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW!
Betty looks like a movie star! She is quite sturdy!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, Betty's class went well. We first had some fun with a little agility stuff. We started with direction with 2 jumps, Betty did really well with it. We had to have barriers up because she would run around the jumps. But we got to the point where she was doing the jumps on command, and the correct direction. I would point left or right, and she would go that direction and take the jump. Then we worked a little with the broad jump, just for some fun. She loved it. Then we went on to Obedience, working more on her heeling and turns. Her turns are getting really good, but her heeling and sits are still sloppy, but she's really come a long ways, and shouldn't be too much longer and her heel and sit will be great.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

New update here, Betty is going in for her first herding class on Sunday at 4pm. It's going to be great, and I think this time I'm going to be wearing my boots, and not my good shoes like the last time and was muddy up to my pockets, lol. It was great, lol.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Does Betty stay in the kennel during the day, when you are at work? Or does she permanently live there? They learn to stay inside and wait fast and it is much better than chain them as some people still do it here

:shock: 

We went on a bike walk yesterday and I stretched it too far. Mirta was sooo tired. I kept her in today and we skipped school. I didn't see her paws being injured or rubbed but she keeps licking one. Maybe it is just sore. But after all it is dals' job to run along. People make remarks at me that I am too harsh on her. But you should see her desire to follow each time I take my bike! 

I am glad to hear that Betty enjoys her herding trainings! She looks well fed and well built - quite strong, good for this job!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

As for the kennel, she hasn't stayed in it yet. The neighbors have a dog on the other side of the fence, and when Betty's out there, both dogs are noisy. So I'm going to have to move the kennel. Going to wait til I put up the 6ft fence in the back and then I'll move the kennel. But for now, she stays in the indoor kennel while I'm gone, or she redecorates the house.

As for the Dal's paw, I would keep an eye on it. It could have a sliver, or something stuck between the toes. If the Dal is calm for you, take a closer look with a good light. You don't want an infection to start, which can lead to other problems. Because he is licking, could very well be something wrong or something minor.

Betty's class went great today. She did very well with the sheep, and the trainer is very impressed. Today she actually kept the sheep off the fence, and we ended the session with one more run where she pulled the sheep off the fence and ran them to us, then went Down on command. It was awsome.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Today we had a couple instances where we were approached by off-leash dogs. The first was with a Red Heeler. We walked by a yard without a fence, and never knew they had a dog. Well, the owner was out with the dog, and I don't think the owner saw us or his dog coming towards us, as he was around the corner of the house. His dog, who was a male red heeler, approached Betty, and when he came within 15ft, he slowed down and started to arc a bit. From what I understand, this is a proper approach, and not a head-on approach. He came up to Betty, and Betty looked a little stressed but seemed ok with his approach. I also praised her a bit as well, telling her she's a good girl and he's a good boy. But a big mistake, it's one of the only times I was out and wasn't armed with good treats. He then came up to Betty's behind and sniffed. Betty then looked back, and as he sniffed again, she whipped around to strike, and I had to apply a correction. The male dog took a few steps back and sat, watching me and Betty. Then about 20 seconds later, he turned and went back to his owner. Now my question is, what would be the proper thing to do? When Betty was beside me and she turned her head, I had no view of her face, so I couldn't see any signs. Is the turn of the head a sign where you need to intervene to keep her from going over the line? Should I have given her a verbal correction when she turned her head towards the other dog, since I couldn't see if she started do any lip curls or any other facial signs? Overall, I thought this was a really good sign for her, as after her snap and bark, she didn't continue, but just sat there and watched him as he left. A normal occurance would be lunging and pulling to get at him.

The other instance was a neighbors dog behind a fence with an open gate. The dog had escaped the other neighbors back yard and running free in their yard with a gate open. Betty seemed to have no issues with him, he's an older Border Collie mix. And he came up to the fence and made a quick greet and went back to where the other dogs were, and Betty looked as if she really wanted to join all of them, was really excited, but not overly excited.

Then we came to another street corner where there looked to be a male black lab/great dane mix. Looked lab'ish but was much, much larger, and had ears more like a dane. He was in their fenced yard, and was kitty-corner from us, so the street was between us. He barked and Betty looked. I had Betty sit on the corner, and she looked at him. I praised her and petted her. The other dog then came to the corner of the fence, and Betty still sat fairly calm. Then the other dog decided, well, since you are sitting so pretty, so can I, lol. He looked like the cutest huge dog, sitting there nice and handsome, neither dogs barking or wanting at each other. I stayed about 2 minutes, praising Betty and rubbing her on the chest. Then we walked off, and she came with me with no issues, heeling perfectly.

Overall, we had a nice walk. Any comments on anything we did is appreciated. She still has issues with some of the dogs we pass, but is getting much better with the new dogs we come in contact with. She still doesn't like the one monster dog we occasionally pass, looks to be a shepherd/rotty mix. She's never liked him and lunges anytime she sees him. So we don't pass there very often, just now and then to see if any of her other training is taking enough effect to where maybe someday she can pass without lunging.

Edit:
I always take caution as well, and look at several things when another dog approaches, such as speed, direction, ears, tail, muzzle, eyes. And I felt good about doing it this time, which is like a once-in-a-million type of occasion. 99% of the times I take other measures, whether walking away, shooing the dog away, or anything else, but the other dog seemed to be giving me good vibes, and thought if anything, would be a positive experience for Betty, instead of one where I'm pulling her away on the collar like I'm showing her I'm afraid and wanting to run away from him. The pressure on her collar to pull her away is what starts the lunging, and she's very sensitive to that.

Also, we've been working really hard down at the park on her issues, and this has been the first time we did our walk closer to home, and her actions today really made me feel good. Not just with the red heeler, but with the other 2 dogs as well, who were off leash but behind fences, and one was across the intersection. Whenever we would come across a dog that barked across the street, she would start pulling and wanting across, and she did none of that today. It's times like these that make me feel really good about all the work we have been doing.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, tomorrow is the big day. I'm headed over to Goldbar to pick up a female Border Collie. It's going to be an experience with Betty. She's done well with other BC's, so hopefully all will go just fine.

Mirta, have you heard of the DVD's called Constructional Aggression Treatment (CAT) - Shaping Your Way Out Of Aggression? I got some new training for you if you are interested.

Here's a couple pics she sent me of when she was a tiny pup......


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

How I got Betty and Nell together.....
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17762

Nell's new thread.....
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17465


----------

